# Team-Xecuter announces future-proof Switch exploit



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2018)

That was quick.

Although I could be the sceptical one and just say this could be a video playing on the console.


----------



## Mike83 (Jan 2, 2018)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Devin (Jan 2, 2018)

"Spring 2018 or there around." as per an Admin on the TX forums.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> That was quick.
> 
> Although I could be the sceptical one and just say this could be a video playing on the console.



That's true, but Xecuter has a very reliable history and product line, so it wouldn't make much sense for them to try and fake it.


----------



## Chary (Jan 2, 2018)

Seems skeptical but the team itself has proven themselves in the past. Either way, it's quite an interesting time for the Switch homebrew scene.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2018)

SonyUSA said:


> That's true, but Xecuter has a very reliable history and product line, so it wouldn't make much sense for them to try and fake it.


Alrighty then.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 2, 2018)

a fourth thread?? Ily op, but there are alrwady 3 other threads on this. 


ily <3


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 2, 2018)

*NEW* Nintendo Switch XL incoming with marginally better hardware to hide the fact it's just an anti-piracy revision.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2018)

I hope it'll be an option _not_ to replace the Nintendo logo with this abomination.
Why would you watermark hax anyway?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 110016
> 
> I hope it'll be an option _not_ to replace the Nintendo logo with this abomination.
> Why would you watermark hax anyway?


who cares, it's all the same shit


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 2, 2018)

Well that is nice, but I'm not a fan of mod chips so pass.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 110016
> 
> I hope it'll be an option _not_ to replace the Nintendo logo with this abomination.
> Why would you watermark hax anyway?


IDK... I kind of want to see this every time I reboot...


----------



## orcid (Jan 2, 2018)

Let's wait.
Wiikey U....


----------



## smilodon (Jan 2, 2018)

Gotta love that second reality demoscene music, these guys are alright.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2018)

If true all FW are powned then Ninty will have to revise the hardware like Sony did.  Only time will tell.


----------



## MeAndHax (Jan 2, 2018)

It’s not possible to “pwn” a device forever...
In the worst case there will be new revision of the console that will have a different bootloader and the modchip won’t work on those models


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 2, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> It’s not possible to “pwn” a device forever...
> In the worst case there will be new revision of the console that will have a different bootloader and the modchip won’t work on those models


That'd be a new device then.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> It’s not possible to “pwn” a device forever...
> In the worst case there will be new revision of the console that will have a different bootloader and the modchip won’t work on those models


But... that's another device, then.

EDIT:


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 2, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> It’s not possible to “pwn” a device forever...
> In the worst case there will be new revision of the console that will have a different bootloader and the modchip won’t work on those models


thats assumption-y.


----------



## NicoAICP (Jan 2, 2018)

Guess I'll have to wait 2 years till warranty is over to do this if its not a fake.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 2, 2018)

Interesting, I'm excited


----------



## Xzi (Jan 2, 2018)

Well, if this isn't fake, everybody wasted their time fretting about 3.0 and below consoles.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 2, 2018)

if this is true i'll be damned like a yam.


----------



## DaFixer (Jan 2, 2018)

Great news!
Nice to hear to great tune from Second reality demo!


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 2, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> It’s not possible to “pwn” a device forever...
> In the worst case there will be new revision of the console that will have a different bootloader and the modchip won’t work on those models



I think you forgot about the 2DS/3DS and magnethax already


----------



## Halvorsen (Jan 2, 2018)

Ask them to make a new video showing the screen backlight fully turning off, after the Nintendo (or TE) logo.




SonyUSA said:


> I think you forgot about the 2DS/3DS and magnethax already


ntrboot can be fixed with a hardware update. As in the case for n2DS, Nintendo won't produce a second line of SoCs for a console nearing death. (the processor is the exact same found in the n3DS)


----------



## NicoAICP (Jan 2, 2018)

SonyUSA said:


> I think you forgot about the 2DS/3DS and magnethax already


magnethax/NtrBootHax can be fixed with a hardware revision, that could happen with the switch

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 2, 2018)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> Ask them to make a new video showing the screen backlight fully turning off, after the Nintendo (or TE) logo.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ntrboot can be fixed with a hardware update.



Then it's a new console, and they would have to completely redesign the hardware and now NTR functions.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 2, 2018)

too bad, Switch has just been E-Xecuted

okay, as expected, new and very expensive Flash card incoming! and it eventually will brick ur switch if u dare use a clone card


----------



## Xzi (Jan 2, 2018)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> ntrboot can be fixed with a hardware update.


That they've never done and never will do since 3DS is all but retired.  Newest is N2DS, and it obviously still works on that.


----------



## Polopop123 (Jan 2, 2018)

Don’t like hard mods so I’ll probably shy away from it


----------



## Halvorsen (Jan 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> That they've never done and never will do since 3DS is all but retired.


Check the edit...


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 2, 2018)

Doesn't the Switch allow Nintendo to apply patches to the bootloader?

I'm curious what the mechanism behind this is and whether it could be patched by Nintendo.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jan 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 110016
> 
> I hope it'll be an option _not_ to replace the Nintendo logo with this abomination.
> Why would you watermark hax anyway?


Abomination? Don't buy it. Compile your own exploit so you don't have to worry about replacing the precious Nintendo logo


----------



## Devin (Jan 2, 2018)

leon315 said:


> okay, as expected, new and very expensive Flash card incoming! and it eventually will brick ur switch if u dare use a clone card



I'd more so say it'd be on par with a glitch chip going on their past releases. (Didn't the recent 34c3 Switch hacking presentation mention something about timing? Rewatching it now.) I'm looking forward to hearing more about it.

(The same admin that gave a Spring 2018 or around there release said that more information will be posted in the coming weeks.)


----------



## Flame (Jan 2, 2018)

Nintendo its time to _switch_ the bootloaders keys...

&

@yardie is turning in his grave.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 2, 2018)

Now just make a user-friendly CFW and let me install all my Steam games lol.


----------



## Devin (Jan 2, 2018)

Devin said:


> I'd more so say it'd be on par with a glitch chip going on their past releases. (Didn't the recent 34c3 Switch hacking presentation mention something about timing? Rewatching it now.) I'm looking forward to hearing more about it.
> 
> (The same admin that gave a Spring 2018 or around there release said that more information will be posted in the coming weeks.)



Going on with this theory of it being a glitch chip. -> Video.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 2, 2018)

Holy fuckin' shit, we're getting ROM hacks, backup loading, an' motherfuckin' VLC!
...
Oh, and android, that too.
...
Don't forget about GameCube gam...


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 2, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> IDK... I kind of want to see this every time I reboot...


Y u no use memes properly?


----------



## zebrone (Jan 2, 2018)

SonyUSA said:


> I think you forgot about the 2DS/3DS and magnethax already


Do you think it can be a sort of gateway?
It would be better than use a modchip opening the console!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 2, 2018)

My god Nintendo. The hell are you doing?

Just go ahead and hire the security team that *worked on the PS Vita*. 

The *Playstation 7 * and *Xbox One X Two 3* will be released by the time the Switch gets hacked again.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 2, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> Doesn't the Switch allow Nintendo to apply patches to the bootloader?
> 
> I'm curious what the mechanism behind this is and whether it could be patched by Nintendo.



Nivida left a back door in the tegra x the switch uses for their own personal use. It has been talked about to death on other sites for the last two weeks to be a very large hole in the system. It has even thoerized the modular onboard storage could be used as an entire point as well for a mod chip due to the soc program hole.


----------



## linkinworm (Jan 2, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> If true all FW are powned then Ninty will have to revise the hardware like Sony did.  Only time will tell.


They likely won't be able to revise it till the mod or what ever it is is released. even then that would still leave 30+ million possible vunerable switches in the wild, taking into account stock waiting to still be sold in shops and switching coming off production line still. even then they need time to revise anything, that's even if its not a god like hack that relies on essential software that can't be changed for XYZ reasons. or hardware that can't be changed


----------



## Xzi (Jan 2, 2018)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Holy fuckin' shit, we're getting ROM hacks, backup loading, an' motherfuckin' VLC!
> ...
> Oh, and android, that too.
> ...
> Don't forget about GameCube gam...


All of that sounds good except Android.  How many portable Android devices do we really need?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2018)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Oh, and android, that too.


What's the point, though?


----------



## cearp (Jan 2, 2018)

wow...!

nothing like a good old modchip 
although a software hack is cool, modchips are fun.
i have no problem in paying for a device that's needed to hack the system.


----------



## tatumanu (Jan 2, 2018)

Hope its a solderless modchip!


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 2, 2018)

tatumanu said:


> Hope its a solderless modchip!


 not likely, but since the mobo is so small, I think we can expect a wireless quicksolder board


----------



## cagycee (Jan 2, 2018)

cearp said:


> wow...!
> 
> nothing like a good old modchip
> although a software hack is cool, modchips are fun.
> i have no problem in paying for a device that's needed to hack the system.



Lets just hope its not like $150. The max I'll pay is $99.99


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 2, 2018)

cagycee said:


> Lets just hope its not like $150. The max I'll pay is $99.99


The max I'll pay is $9.99.


----------



## BvanBart (Jan 2, 2018)

Lols... there was I thinking I was screwed by updating and thus never have the ability to play the old doom port on my Switch... <3


----------



## Chizko (Jan 2, 2018)

This is a serious business so...hack is real and coming soon.


----------



## octoplow (Jan 2, 2018)

Xecuter has a reliable history I can’t wait to see what they have to offer. Everyone acting like they don’t want piracy lol please.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2018)

Interesting development if this turns out to be real and affordable. But you have to feel sorry for Nintendo... Just as they're hitting their stride!

I guess we'll be seeing a Switch hardware revision sooner rather than later.


----------



## yardie (Jan 2, 2018)

Flame said:


> Nintendo its time to _switch_ the bootloaders keys...
> 
> &
> 
> @yardie is turning in his grave.


I'm fucking happy for this. Thanks for tagging me. I'm gonna take my 3.0.0 switch off eBay lolol


----------



## Xzi (Jan 2, 2018)

octoplow said:


> Xecuter has a reliable history I can’t wait to see what they have to offer. Everyone acting like they don’t want piracy lol please.


Piracy this early could be a real hindrance to Switch game development down the line if it affects software sales.  I'd rather have a legit system with a strong library than a hacked system with a bunch of shovelware.  Guess we'll see how it goes.  PS4 and XB1 are also hackable, after all.


----------



## swabbo (Jan 2, 2018)

sign me up


----------



## MrReal (Jan 2, 2018)

Well that was quick and potentially huge. Hopefully it is affordable and simple to implement by the time in comes. However, knowing Nintendo, they might retaliate hard.


----------



## octoplow (Jan 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Piracy this early could be a real hindrance to Switch game development down the line if it affects software sales.  I'd rather have a legit system with a strong library than a hacked system with a bunch of shovelware.  Guess we'll see how it goes.  PS4 and XB1 are also hackable, after all.



I will admit that it could harm the potential of any future games like you said. But I am just saying that people complaining about this potentially enabling piracy are silently cheering because that’s what a majority of people with hacked consoles do. PS4 has been doing great even with a small amount of  piracy as of recent. And Xbox doesn’t have any public hacks I don’t think.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 2, 2018)

Look. Someone gimme Android OS on Switch and I'll be happy. That alone will make the Switch even more awesome when you consider emulation, streaming video services, ect.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2018)

swabbo said:


> sign me up


I can't believe you missed your chance to use the classic meme.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 2, 2018)

if its an hardmod then i will pass on it if it requires soldering some crap on it, if its a dongle of sorts could be interesting.


----------



## loler55 (Jan 2, 2018)

im sooooooo happy on 3.01 with mario oddesey and now this . 

thanks team Xecuter


----------



## garbanzox (Jan 2, 2018)

Mmm emulators.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jan 2, 2018)

I have to remember WiiKey Ü now lol
welp, nice work, can't wait to see more in future


----------



## Xzi (Jan 2, 2018)

octoplow said:


> I will admit that it could harm the potential of any future games like you said. But I am just saying that people complaining about this potentially enabling piracy are silently cheering because that’s what a majority of people with hacked consoles do. PS4 has been doing great even with a small amount of  piracy as of recent. And Xbox doesn’t have any public hacks I don’t think.


Oh that's right, nobody cares about XB1 because all its games are on PS4 and/or PC.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Piracy this early could be a real hindrance to Switch game development down the line if it affects software sales.  I'd rather have a legit system with a strong library than a hacked system with a bunch of shovelware.  Guess we'll see how it goes.  PS4 and XB1 are also hackable, after all.


The Switch has already proven itself on the market, I don't think that piracy would be a hindrance at this point


----------



## acidmango (Jan 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Oh that's right, nobody cares about XB1 because all its games are on PS4 and/or PC.


 That and you can openly develop homebrew on Xbox One without modifying it.


----------



## cagycee (Jan 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Piracy this early could be a real hindrance to Switch game development down the line if it affects software sales.  I'd rather have a legit system with a strong library than a hacked system with a bunch of shovelware.  Guess we'll see how it goes.  PS4 and XB1 are also hackable, after all.



True... And there are alot of games that are good coming out this year.


----------



## Orbiting234 (Jan 2, 2018)

robingilh said:


> Gotta love that second reality demoscene music, these guys are alright.



So glad I wasn't the only one to instantly recognize that classic!


----------



## Xzi (Jan 2, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The Switch has already proven itself on the market, I don't think that piracy would be a hindrance at this point


I'm not worried about hardware sales, piracy might even provide a slight boost to those.  It's software attach rate and third-party game sales that are concerning.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jan 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Well, if this isn't fake, everybody wasted their time fretting about 3.0 and below consoles.


Good thing I accidentally updated, riiiiiight?
_**demonic laughter**_


----------



## cots (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm glad Xecuter is still around and is hopefully producing a new modchip. Call me oldskool, but I enjoy the soldering experience. I still have a few Xecuter3 XBOX 1 modchips laying around.


----------



## loler55 (Jan 2, 2018)

i laugh about all people with a second switch they pwned forever  lol

good to now it was no mistake to play oddesey . this let me better sleep


----------



## linuxares (Jan 2, 2018)

It's a really bold claim and I wish to see what they have in-mind. But I do kind of smell a modchip here.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I'm not worried about hardware sales, piracy might even provide a slight boost to those.  It's software attach rate and third-party game sales that are concerning.


At one point I would have agreed with you, but then that EU study leaked that showed piracy has no significant impact on game sales. And on top of that, the Switch is already doing leagues better in 3rd party support than its predecessor


----------



## Xathya (Jan 2, 2018)

ha and just as i said others day that i was to be first exploiter, gues someones beats me (
greatest newster thoughs and great job execution teams.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 2, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> At one point I would have agreed with you, but then that EU study leaked that showed piracy has no significant impact on game sales. And on top of that, the Switch is already doing leagues better in 3rd party support than its predecessor


well if it fails because of piracy, we know for sure it's the first console to die because of it and the argument actually becomes valid. So far all except Xbox One have been hacked.
The Wii was a success despite being chippable day one more or less, it have some of the best games... hmm... mostly first party however. The DS was also rampart with piracy, so is the 3DS and they still sold buckets even after the first cards got released. So it's hard to say. But if the study is something to go by, it will be fine. I will still buy the games I like however. And Nintendo will probably ban people for going online so people will still own 2 switches.


----------



## smilodon (Jan 2, 2018)

Orbiting234 said:


> So glad I wasn't the only one to instantly recognize that classic!



Don't forget to checkout the sidrip alliance remix, pretty solid for a live remix!


----------



## acidmango (Jan 2, 2018)

linuxares said:


> well if it fails because of piracy, we know for sure it's the first console to die because of it and the argument actually becomes valid. So far all except Xbox One have been hacked.


 
A major reason for the Sega Dreamcast downfall was the accidental public distro (via magazine) of a disc that had code that could boot backups.
(wasnt the only reason though, they also had a high fail rate)


----------



## paulttt (Jan 2, 2018)

acidmango said:


> That and you can openly develop homebrew on Xbox One without modifying it.



I feel this is why most teams are shying away from the Xbox one hacking scene.  Most people here are only interested in piracy, and are using homebrew as a means to justify their cause.

The "Is homebrew available on the switch yet" crowd, are IMO basically the ones too afraid to say "Can we pirate shit yet".

I'm no angel by any stretch of the imagination when it comes to piracy.  I've downloaded and freeloaded tons off of developers hard work.  Do I feel guilty? No.  Do I actually buy the stuff I enjoy to support the devs? Yes.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 2, 2018)

acidmango said:


> A major reason for the Sega Dreamcast downfall was the accidental public distro (via magazine) of a disc that had code that could boot backups.
> (wasnt the only reason though, they also had a high fail rate)


No, this have been discussed before by more valid sources. Third party had lost their trust to SEGA after the Saturn. The Saturn wasn't really "old" in anyway and suddenly yet another system pops up out of no where.

If you have time, this mini-documentary is kind of good about why it died.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 110016
> 
> I hope it'll be an option _not_ to replace the Nintendo logo with this abomination.
> Why would you watermark hax anyway?


confirmed to have never owned a matrix chipped ps2.


----------



## acidmango (Jan 2, 2018)

linuxares said:


> No, this have been discussed before by more valid sources. Third party had lost their trust to SEGA after the Saturn. The Saturn wasn't really "old" in anyway and suddenly yet another system pops up out of no where.
> 
> If you have time, this mini-documentary is kind of good about why it died.




aye i'll check it out - I'm not saying its the only reason, just one of the many that stacked on top of it, though if software devs pulled support due to trust that would be the murder weapon for sure.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 2, 2018)

Video uploader is Gary O-P-A.
Wasn't him that guy that kept telling "update from Gateway coming soon(tm)" on some forums?


----------



## acidmango (Jan 2, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Video uploader is Gary O-P-A.
> Wasn't him that guy that kept telling "update from Gateway coming soon(tm)" on some forums?


there's a gary on Max forums, not sure if its the same.


----------



## Lmaokernel (Jan 2, 2018)

I was wondering when TX would surface again. Expected the xbox one though. If it's a modchip expect suppliers to charge a high price for them because of overwhelming demand upon release and leading up to it if pre-orders are accepted. And with people ordering more than one because they have multiple consoles

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jan 2, 2018)

Not surprised. I've been telling people here all week that something like this should be possible and likely to get picked up by Chinese commercial hackers all week. I'm sure I'm not the only one, since it would be apparent to anyone who was paying attention to 34C3.


----------



## zoogie (Jan 2, 2018)

Here I was thinking the Switch had 100x the security prowess of the 3ds and we'd never have a stable perm hack for it.
Turns out to have scrub-3ds level security anyway, lol.

I don't like modchips and have never installed one, but I'll make an exception for the Switch. Really looking forward to the homebrew scene on such a powerful portable game device.
still love my 3ds tho


----------



## |<roni&g (Jan 2, 2018)

Will be more cringe than anything else when they release the updated hardware.
I Honestly don't see how they've sold so many, the games don't seem that good except Mario kart, oddysee (looks ok) & Zelda. And 2 of those 3 games were on the wiiu so I never bothered buying the switch. 
Most of the games look cack and there's no call of duty, there's a broken wwe game and not much else. I want a new turok, new vigilante 8, new rail shooter games, wrestling games only available on Nintendo, good games.
Will buy one when its cheap (used) with cfw available, id buy one now if the games weren't all recycled stuff I've already bought


----------



## Xathya (Jan 2, 2018)

when we gets the said sploits im gonig to se if can compile an switch linxu kernal and gives u scripts to so so urslefsteds.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 2, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Video uploader is Gary O-P-A.
> Wasn't him that guy that kept telling "update from Gateway coming soon(tm)" on some forums?


Yes, that's him.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



|<roni&g said:


> Will be more cringe than anything else when they release the updated hardware.
> I Honestly don't see how they've sold so many, the games don't seem that good except Mario kart, oddysee (looks ok) & Zelda. And 2 of those 3 games were on the wiiu so I never bothered buying the switch.
> Most of the games look cack and there's no call of duty, there's a broken wwe game and not much else. I want a new turok, new vigilante 8, new rail shooter games, wrestling games only available on Nintendo, good games.
> Will buy one when its cheap (used) with cfw available, id buy one now if the games weren't all recycled stuff I've already bought


Aka. you didn't want to buy a Switch anyway except when you get free games? I see why they sold so many games, because they're fun! If I want CoD or some BS like that, I have a computer.


----------



## cagycee (Jan 2, 2018)

The only thing I care really of is having emulators. Especially Gamecube


zoogie said:


> Here I was thinking the Switch had 100x the security prowess of the 3ds and we'd never have a stable perm hack for it.
> Turns out to have scrub-3ds security level anyway, lol.
> 
> I don't like modchips and have never installed one, but I'll make an exception for the Switch. Really looking forward to the homebrew scene on such a powerful portable game device.
> still love my 3ds tho


I never was able to afford a modchip especially for the Nintendo 3DS till now since I'm older and I most definitely will be able to afford it once it comes out in spring unless the price is crazy. I almost lost all hope on getting homebrew on the Nintendo Switch since its impossible to downgrade the system. But for this to come out...
**applauds**


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 2, 2018)

acidmango said:


> aye i'll check it out - I'm not saying its the only reason, just one of the many that stacked on top of it, though if software devs pulled support due to trust that would be the murder weapon for sure.



the dreamcast actually had half the failure rate of launch PS2s, which were 10% above the industry adverage at the time. despite this, japan bought way ps2 then dreamcast. Many experts believe this was due to the fact DVD players in japan were outragous in price, thus making the ps2 thier first afordable dvd player. It was said in an old g4 tv interview by sega, they knew the dreamcast was dead when they lost japan and within weeks they started stopping dreamcast production. Although not annoucning they were done with consoles officially for several more months


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 2, 2018)

WHAT WHAT WAHAAHT...homebrew and emulators???

It's sad though that the Switch is looking to *potentially* have piracy soon. This is the console after the Wii U fuckup that finally has large and indie 3rd party developers embracing it.

Never have I seen so many games on Steam that are available on a Nintendo console.  Rampant piracy is just going to convince them to potentially back out and rely on PS4, Xbone and PC (with AP and Denuvo of course)


----------



## SG854 (Jan 2, 2018)

Who the fuck says pwnd anymore?

In yo face! You got served Nintendo. This is some gnarly hack.
Dem Hackers don't do some tomfoolery.
We going gangbusters. Nintendo ain't gunna get no cheddar from me now.
Don't sell me a dog hackers.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jan 2, 2018)

Devin said:


> I'd more so say it'd be on par with a glitch chip going on their past releases. (Didn't the recent 34c3 Switch hacking presentation mention something about timing? Rewatching it now.) I'm looking forward to hearing more about it.
> 
> (The same admin that gave a Spring 2018 or around there release said that more information will be posted in the coming weeks.)


I'm just guessing, but I think its possible it could be based on this CLKscrew paper that was mentioned in a different 34c3 talk regarding Trusted Execution Environments. If you are interested the talk is linked in this post http://gbatemp.net/threads/im-on-4-...lly-hack-my-switch.492827/page-7#post-7760304


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2018)

This looks kind of fake, but it'll be interesting to see how this plays out regardless.
Project Omnibreak was right


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 2, 2018)

Where is the WiiKey U btw? They did not stick to their promise last time. I am not getting my hopes up on this one.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2018)

NicoAICP said:


> Guess I'll have to wait 2 years till warranty is over to do this if its not a fake.





Xzi said:


> Well, if this isn't fake, everybody wasted their time fretting about 3.0 and below consoles.



It's team xecuter. The only way for this to be fake is if someone got access to their blog and posted their own blog post.

Team xecuter has done tremendous work with the xbox 360 in terms of flashing the dvd drive and releasing glitch chips for the 360 as well.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jan 2, 2018)

naddel81 said:


> Where is the WiiKey U btw? They did not stick to their promise last time. I am not getting my hopes up on this one.


I doubt you will have to depend on them to do it. This is fairly well documented at this point. One of these commercial hacking teams will jump on it. It's helped that the Switch is based on the well documented Nvidia chipset and theres piles of docs in the wild.


----------



## zoogie (Jan 2, 2018)

naddel81 said:


> Where is the WiiKey U btw? They did not stick to their promise last time. I am not getting my hopes up on this one.


They probably balked at releasing a product for the wiiu given its sad commercial performance.
I don't think they'll pass on the red-hot switch though. They've already got a POC too.


----------



## smf (Jan 2, 2018)

linuxares said:


> No, this have been discussed before by more valid sources. Third party had lost their trust to SEGA after the Saturn. The Saturn wasn't really "old" in anyway and suddenly yet another system pops up out of no where.



Saturn was dead by the time the dreamcast was announced. The megacd & 32x created too much market apathy, combined with the insanely complicated saturn architecture plus the high cost of the console meant it couldn't compete with playstation.

The drop in dreamcast game sales supposedly coincides with kalisto, which I suppose could be coincidence.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 2, 2018)

It’s cool to see the Switch being hacked so fast and all, but I feel bad for Nintendo. They seem to be doing really well with the Switch sales wise. Not to mention there are many devs working with the Switch now, so I hope they don’t back out. 
Side note : Wow.


----------



## |<roni&g (Jan 2, 2018)

No, I didn't want to buy the switch to play one or 2 games I already BOUGHT on WiiU. 
This is the first time a Mario kart has been recycled, it should of been a brand new game and it was cheap of Nintendo do recycle it IMO.
Switch may never get my custom unless  more grade A Nintendo quality games are made, and I'm not sure they're capable of making a truly awesome, complete library any more.
As time goes on we're getting much less nintendo quality games than we used to.
My evidence:
Look at the ds library & look at the 3ds library, BIG difference
Look at the Wii library and then the WiiU library, where the hell did the games go??
We will have to see in a year where the switch stands, a hack is useless with no games to discover


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 110016
> 
> I hope it'll be an option _not_ to replace the Nintendo logo with this abomination.
> Why would you watermark hax anyway?



That brings me back to ye olden days <З
Those where the days~


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2018)

Very excited about this. Guess that means I should get my Switch in for defect fixes sooner than later.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 2, 2018)

mbcrazed said:


> It’s cool to see the Switch being hacked so fast and all, but I feel bad for Nintendo. They seem to be doing really well with the Switch sales wise. Not to mention there are many devs working with the Switch now, so I hope they don’t back out.
> Side note : Wow.


Nintendo is watching yea


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 2, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> No, I didn't want to buy the switch to play one or 2 games I already BOUGHT on WiiU.
> This is the first time a Mario kart has been recycled, it should of been a brand new game and it was cheap of Nintendo do recycle it IMO.
> Switch may never get my custom unless  more grade A Nintendo quality games are made, and I'm not sure they're capable of making a truly awesome, complete library any more.
> As time goes on we're getting much less nintendo quality games than we used to.
> ...



in other words, you mainly or only buy consoles and systems to pirate on them. you dont care about supporting devs, pubs and the alike. you sir are a dirty pirate, the worst kind of pirate.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 2, 2018)

zoogie said:


> 100x the security prowess of the 3ds


multiplying 0 gives 0 anyway.
Judging for the quantity of entry points the 3ds has had it's security had more holes than a gruyere cheese and nintendo were patching those up along the way.
If you want a good example of security then look at the ps3 or vita.


----------



## NoNAND (Jan 2, 2018)

RIP someone is getting killed


----------



## cagycee (Jan 2, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> No, I didn't want to buy the switch to play one or 2 games I already BOUGHT on WiiU.
> This is the first time a Mario kart has been recycled, it should of been a brand new game and it was cheap of Nintendo do recycle it IMO.
> Switch may never get my custom unless  more grade A Nintendo quality games are made, and I'm not sure they're capable of making a truly awesome, complete library any more.
> As time goes on we're getting much less nintendo quality games than we used to.
> ...



You sir needs to get out of the Nintendo Community. Go to Playstation or X-Box. You are not needed here for your complaints. If you think that homebrew is just for piracy, thats incorrect. I'm also glad they went ahead and renewed Mario Kart 8 Deluxe instead of creating a new one. Its one of those games to actually push the sales for the Nintendo Switch when it was new and Mario Kart is a big hit for Nintendo.


----------



## Invision (Jan 2, 2018)

That was quick.


----------



## donaldgx (Jan 2, 2018)

gud gud, time to look into getting a Switch


----------



## JulianSchmidt (Jan 2, 2018)

Okay... 



I mean WHAT 

SO FAST nice work guys


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jan 2, 2018)

That was quite unexpected, here's my advice if this is real:
Buy a switch if you haven't already, because this MIGHT be able to be patched through, say, Nintendo updating something physical in the switches. So if you had a 'switch v1' you'd be fine, but not with a 'switch v2'.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 2, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> R E A L S H I T?



Real as the wiikey U.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

huhu...
Tell if i got it wrong, but from comment I read, it's gonne be a mod chip, right?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 2, 2018)

Nintendo is shooketh


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> huhu...
> Tell if i got it wrong, but from comment I read, it's gonne be a mod chip, right?


That's the general assumption.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 2, 2018)

sweet i can hear NJP's toilets clogged with bricks now speaking of......i really hope they make a secondary  flasher to fix botched flashes


----------



## |<roni&g (Jan 2, 2018)

cagycee said:


> You sir needs to get out of the Nintendo Community. Go to Playstation or X-Box. You are not needed here for your complaints. If you think that homebrew is just for piracy, thats incorrect. I'm also glad they went ahead and renewed Mario Kart 8 Deluxe instead of creating a new one. Its one of those games to actually push the sales for the Nintendo Switch when it was new and Mario Kart is a big hit for Nintendo.



I'm already on Xbox one.
The complaints are legit and I can back them up, as I have with the library differences. They arent meant to annoy "fan boys" or anything like that, but to make others that agree, speak up and request good games and lots of them to choose from, like we had as kids in the 90's n 00's

And they're charging for online soon right? So on switch I have to pay to race online In Mario kart?? No thank you


----------



## cots (Jan 2, 2018)

cagycee said:


> You sir needs to get out of the Nintendo Community. Go to Playstation or X-Box. You are not needed here for your complaints. If you think that homebrew is just for piracy, thats incorrect. I'm also glad they went ahead and renewed Mario Kart 8 Deluxe instead of creating a new one. Its one of those games to actually push the sales for the Nintendo Switch when it was new and Mario Kart is a big hit for Nintendo.



Most of the homebrew developers flocked to the phone scene as it's easier to develop for and there's money to be made. This current generation of console homebrew is mainly emulators with little to no original content being developed. Emulators themselves are used to play pirated software so they fall into the same boat as the game loaders/3DS scene rips. I doubt we'll see much of any original content on the Switch either. We'll probably just see a few (not many) ports of open source software (like the Vita has a little of), emulators and game loaders. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

Personally, I think I'll keep buying games and wait for games being too expensive or less and less interresting before hacking my console, just to have all features with 100% original content and to encourage Nintendo


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice to see TX again. Very much enjoyed their 360 efforts. Would be nice to have a permanent class of mods, even if it ultimately ends up being for older hardware revisions. Though that could get interesting when the heat deaths start happening.

Also I eagerly await the butchery to be done with soldering irons... still remember the wii stuff. If this is going to be finer pitch then even better.



|<roni&g said:


> This is the first time a Mario kart has been recycled, it should of been a brand new game and it was cheap of Nintendo do recycle it IMO.
> Switch may never get my custom unless  more grade A Nintendo quality games are made, and I'm not sure they're capable of making a truly awesome, complete library any more.
> As time goes on we're getting much less nintendo quality games than we used to.
> My evidence:
> Look at the ds library & look at the 3ds library, BIG difference



The 3ds came after the rise of IOS and android. I have said several times when doing the game of the week series I would often check up on devs of games I was listing for a "where are they now" type bit and time and time again they were on android. When IOS rose up (and android then took over later) it completely gutted the DS homebrew scene -- loads of the top devs moved to IOS immediately, ported things right over, sometimes even downplayed their DS efforts (PuzzleManiak being among the more notable there).

On Mario Kart we could consider the retreading of levels (I know they called them classic cups and some would tell me it is a homage to older games but hey) and abysmal selection systems (why is my mario kart setup not as customisable as my smash brothers one?) but I would prefer to first look at the flop of the wii u and thus this could act as a first go for some, possibly similar to how some late stage Japanese games make it to the successor systems/successor handhelds.

This is not to say I don't have serious doubts about Nintendo (see elsewhere but I have long maintained now they would be better as a third party and their systems don't allow you to really experience gaming of a given period these days) but the selected quotes have issues.


----------



## Supster131 (Jan 2, 2018)

Time to learn how to solder properly, I guess.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 2, 2018)

Cool. Too bad it isn't software. Although, this could get the ball speeding even faster towards the first full softmod.


----------



## Imparasite (Jan 3, 2018)

following  i remember the good old xbox 360days


----------



## dontay0100 (Jan 3, 2018)

- So now that this is coming out, might as well release a loader right?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 3, 2018)

YOOOOOOO. I ACTUALLY GOTTA GET A SWITCH NOW.


----------



## cagycee (Jan 3, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> I'm already on Xbox one.
> The complaints are legit and I can back them up, as I have with the library differences. They arent meant to annoy "fan boys" or anything like that, but to make others that agree, speak up and request good games and lots of them to choose from, like we had as kids in the 90's n 00's
> 
> And they're charging for online soon right? So on switch I have to pay to race online In Mario kart?? No thank you


Its actually your "argument". People can either agree to disagree from whatever you post online sir. Give Nintendo a chance man. They have been successful right now and Nintendo isn't the only console doing "remasters" of old titles and its actually a good way to get those in this new generations and chance to play for the old generations LIKE we had in the 90s and 00s. PlayStation even did this with titles like Kingdom Hearts and Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 3, 2018)

people doubting TX, lol.

if they say they have a hardware hack, they do. im on board. might even update my switch


----------



## netovsk (Jan 3, 2018)

Yay piracy!

I thought it would come out of a flashcart though.


----------



## kenryuakuma (Jan 3, 2018)

Well...If you guys pay attention to the video, at boot we will see the logo of *"xecutor". *If this is true, that means more or less they could run some custom code. As for Nintendo, they should be pretty proud of the Nintendo Switch being hacked because that means the console is a big success and has a lot of potentials, which could be unearthed and piques hackers' interests. 

Wii is the console that gets hacked within half a year and this is the second one, if again it is true, gets hacked within a year, which is really amazing. 

gotta pay respect to all the hackers hard at work.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 3, 2018)

I predicted that the bootloader would be the first to be hacked. Or at least as a primary exploit. 

This is actually good progress; sadly it supports piracy (Which I don't think will happen anyways; since Nintendo revamped the encryption and ticket system used in the firmware.)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 3, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> I predicted that the bootloader would be the first to be hacked. Or at least as a primary exploit.
> 
> This is actually good progress; sadly it supports piracy (Which I don't think will happen anyways; since Nintendo revamped the encryption and ticket system used in the firmware.)


But with bootloader being hacked for all FW, what stops hackers from reverse engineering the encryption keys for all titles now?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 3, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> I predicted that the bootloader would be the first to be hacked. Or at least as a primary exploit.
> 
> This is actually good progress; sadly it supports piracy (Which I don't think will happen anyways; since Nintendo revamped the encryption and ticket system used in the firmware.)


That was the mindset. People also thought we wouldn't have access on higher firmwares. So, we'll see.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



|<roni&g said:


> I'm already on Xbox one.
> The complaints are legit and I can back them up, as I have with the library differences. They arent meant to annoy "fan boys" or anything like that, but to make others that agree, speak up and request good games and lots of them to choose from, like we had as kids in the 90's n 00's
> 
> And they're charging for online soon right? So on switch I have to pay to race online In Mario kart?? No thank you


People were salty that Sony went to a paid online platform. What makes Nintendo the enemy in this light exactly?

Also, your point involving the library of games? Really? The DS to 3DS... The 3DS has some note worthy games. The Wii vs Wii U? Really? The Wii U was a lost cause. You're whining just to whine.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2018)

BTW
I have an important question about this, if it's really going to be modchip
Will we see a market on gbatemp with trusted member we can pay to install the modchip inside our switch?


----------



## cots (Jan 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> BTW
> I have an important question about this, if it's really going to be modchip
> Will we see a market on gbatemp with trusted member we can pay to install the modchip inside our switch?



I'm sure you'll see modchip installation services if it is indeed a modchip.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2018)

cots said:


> I'm sure you'll see modchip installation services if it is indeed a modchip.


alright, because from what I heard, it'S not going to be just a "Unclip this, clips that, and then reclip this"


----------



## Devin (Jan 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> BTW
> I have an important question about this, if it's really going to be modchip
> Will we see a market on gbatemp with trusted member we can pay to install the modchip inside our switch?



We'll just have to wait and see. If it is a modchip of sorts then I'm sure installations services will pop up. We had quite a few people offering 3DS NAND hardware mods when it was popular.


----------



## gene0915 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'll toss in my $0.02 like everyone else.

First off, a LOT of you have reading comprehension problems and are ignorant of history and the world around you when it comes to console hacking.

On the TX site, it clearly states that this hacked will work on ALL CURRENT FIRMWARES! If you're on 1.0, 2.3, 3.0....IT DOES NOT MATTER! There's nothing special about staying on an older firmware or worrying about upgrading. IT WILL WORK ON ALL CURRENT FIRMWARES!

And bitching and moaning about whether or not soldering will be required..... WHO GIVES A F*CK!!!!!! If you're too dumb to wield a soldering iron, pay somebody to do it. There are people on here (myself included) who have ZERO problems with soldering whatever needs done. Stop crying about, "Nobody wants a soldering hack." I'm fine with whatever hack TX puts forth.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jan 3, 2018)

SonyUSA said:


> Team-Xecuter revealed in a teaser a method to bypass all Switch security in a manner that they claim will never be patched by Nintendo and is compatible with every firmware available!
> 
> In the video, they show a custom boot image and have publicly posted the Stage2 Bootloader key (package 1.1) which has been confirmed to be legit as proof of their pwnage over the device.
> 
> ...



So it is a mon chip... I'd like to see if this affects anything else thermals cooling Etc. And I wonder if their claim will stand the test of time because Nintendo has patch stuff in before I would like to see what makes this so foolproof before I go and buy it


----------



## swabbo (Jan 3, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I can't believe you missed your chance to use the classic meme.



I think by classic you mean overused right?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2018)

Devin said:


> We'll just have to wait and see. If it is a modchip of sorts then I'm sure installations services will pop up. We had quite a few people offering 3DS NAND hardware mods when it was popular.


Yea, I've heard about those 3ds hacking market on gbatemp...
Hardware unbricking and such
I also heard about a guy who stole the 3ds of guy who were shipping it to him


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jan 3, 2018)

orcid said:


> Let's wait.
> Wiikey U....


Had nothing to do with TX....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> Yea, I've heard about those 3ds hacking market on gbatemp...
> Hardware unbricking and such
> I also heard about a guy who stole the 3ds of guy who were shipping it to him




Yes, if it's a modchip which it will be hardware of some sorts because it's TX, they don't release anything for free. Will I be back in business, yes.  The person stealing 3ds has long since been banned. I wonder if everyone ended up getting theirs back...


----------



## cagycee (Jan 3, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I'll toss in my $0.02 like everyone else.
> 
> First off, a LOT of you have reading comprehension problems and are ignorant of history and the world around you when it comes to console hacking.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That was annoying me too.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2018)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> Had nothing to do with TX....
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


ok
so I hope we will see a list of trusted user for hardware hacking service pinned in the Switch hacking section


----------



## Devin (Jan 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Yea, I've heard about those 3ds hacking market on gbatemp...
> Hardware unbricking and such
> I also heard about a guy who stole the 3ds of guy who were shipping it to him



Not sure what happened with who you're referring to. Here's a list. (Depending on the size of the points some of the modders may not be comfortable doing it *if* the TX solution requires soldering.)


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 3, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 110016
> 
> I hope it'll be an option _not_ to replace the Nintendo logo with this abomination.
> Why would you watermark hax anyway?


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jan 3, 2018)

Devin said:


> Not sure what happened with who you're referring to. Here's a list. (Depending on the size of the points some of the modders may not be comfortable doing it *if* the TX solution requires soldering.)


It was hundshamer.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2018)

I have another question
If it do is a modchip... how will it works?
I mean, a modchip on Wii u, or ps4, or xbo, that would make sense, to allow the console to read burned disc
But Switch doesn't use disc, so... will it come with a flashcard? or some sort?
or the hack will install itself when plugged in the console?


----------



## cagycee (Jan 3, 2018)

Out of curiosity, what is Wiikey U?


----------



## GamingAori (Jan 3, 2018)

cagycee said:


> Out of curiosity, what is Wiikey U?


A mod chip which was announced for wiiu but it wasn't released.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 3, 2018)

Wouldn't be surprised if these guys are targetted by a hit.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jan 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I have another question
> If it do is a modchip... how will it works?
> I mean, a modchip on Wii u, or ps4, or xbo, that would make sense, to allow the console to read burned disc
> But Switch doesn't use disc, so... will it come with a flashcard? or some sort?
> or the hack will install itself when plugged in the console?



Modchip don't target just the dvd drive, they target bios.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I have another question
> If it do is a modchip... how will it works?
> I mean, a modchip on Wii u, or ps4, or xbo, that would make sense, to allow the console to read burned disc
> But Switch doesn't use disc, so... will it come with a flashcard? or some sort?
> or the hack will install itself when plugged in the console?


It'll probably bridge into a few pins on the CPU to insert itself into the boot process

That's my guess, anyway


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2018)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> Modchip don't target just the dvd drive, they target bios.


and whats the point of hacking the bios in a tl;dr way?
is it like where the bootrom is located?
If so, does that mean we will acces to a CFW and such menu we get by pressing Select/Start when booting?


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jan 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> and whats the point of hacking the bios in a tl;dr way?
> is it like where the bootrom is located?
> If so, does that mean we will acces to a CFW and such menu we get by pressing Select/Start when booting?



No idea, I recall on the first xbox, bios were selected on bank switches that were on the modchip itself.  Until further information is released nobody really will know anything. TX keeps a tight lid on everything and I can't even recall any leaks from their team.  This I do know, it will not be FREE by any means.


----------



## cagycee (Jan 3, 2018)

GamingAori said:


> A mod chip which was announced for wiiu but it wasn't released.


Ah did it revolve around TX?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2018)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> No idea, I recall on the first xbox, bios were selected on bank switches that were on the modchip itself.  Until further information is released nobody really will know anything. TX keeps a tight lid on everything and I can't even recall any leaks from their team.  This I do know, it will not be FREE by any means.


yea i guessed it wouldn't be free
It's not a software mod, so it can't really be downloaded on any torrent site
it's a hardware mod, a chip or cartridge you find on online market
If it really is a modchip, then you will obviously pay for


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jan 3, 2018)

cagycee said:


> Ah did it revolve around TX?



No, have nothing to do with them.


----------



## netovsk (Jan 3, 2018)

_For all the non-believers and technically capable people! Try the following key to decrypt STAGE2 of the bootloader (1.0.0 up till 2.3.0):

-snip-_

Edit:

_Q : Is it coming out this year?

A : _Spring 2018 or there around.

Source: http://team-xecuter.com/forums/threads/153620-Team-Xecuter-coming-to-your-Nintendo-Switch-console!


----------



## Jayro (Jan 3, 2018)

Piracy is a good thing to consumers, because we can play our legal backups without juggling game cards.

So I'm excited to see where this modchip goes. Maybe it can be dissected later, and made into a full CFW later on.


----------



## Flame (Jan 3, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Piracy is a good thing to consumers, because we can play our legal backups without juggling game cards.
> 
> So I'm excited to see where this modchip goes. Maybe it can be dissected later, and made into a full CFW later on.



you mean switch cant download games to micro sd?

jayro you make it sounds the switch is NES level tech.

maybe it is. considering it was easy to get to this point in hacking.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Jan 3, 2018)

hmmm the only way to stop them somehow with their upcomming "paid solutions" (for the anti-piracy scene ofc) is to release their "free of charge tools" for the same things before them (which means both homebrew and piracy). Basically, a limbo state for the whole scene (both of them, piracy and anti-piracy related scene).


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 3, 2018)

Memoir said:


> The Wii U was a lost cause.



Except the Wii U actually had a pretty good library. It was marketing alone that killed the Wii U. DKC: Tropical Freeze, The Wonderful 101, Xenoblade Chronicles X, Kirby & the Rainbow Curse, Pikmin 3, Splatoon, Wind Waker HD, Twilight Princess HD, Mario Kart 8, Hyrule Warriors, Super Mario 3D World, Captain Toad, Super Mario Maker, Paper Mario Color Splash, Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water, Yoshi's Woolly World, Super Mario/Luigi U, and I'm sure several others that I forgot.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 3, 2018)

Flame said:


> you mean switch cant download games to micro sd?
> 
> jayro you make it sounds the switch is NES level tech.
> 
> maybe it is. considering it was easy to get to this point in hacking.


Judging by the hacking scene's quick progress, it seems simpler than the Wii U, or they're just working harder.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Judging by the hacking scene's quick progress, it seems simpler than the Wii U, or they're just working harder.


My bet on they're working harder
Switch is more a succes than wii u, plus it has better hardware, so better possibilities for homebrew


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 3, 2018)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> Modchip don't target just the dvd drive, they target bios.


depends, later generations of gamecube modchips were drivechips. wii really only had drive chips. but, ofc, the switch doesn't have a disc drive, so if it is a chip, most likely is a bios.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 3, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Except the Wii U actually had a pretty good library. It was marketing alone that killed the Wii U. DKC: Tropical Freeze, The Wonderful 101, Xenoblade Chronicles X, Kirby & the Rainbow Curse, Pikmin 3, Splatoon, Wind Waker HD, Twilight Princess HD, Mario Kart 8, Hyrule Warriors, Super Mario 3D World, Captain Toad, Super Mario Maker, Paper Mario Color Splash, Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water, Yoshi's Woolly World, Super Mario/Luigi U, and I'm sure several others that I forgot.


Had a good, small library. HIS argument was sheer numbers. You can argue whatever reasons you please. The WiiU was a lost cause. Plain and simple.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Judging by the hacking scene's quick progress, it seems simpler than the Wii U, or they're just working harder.


There wasn't really much motivation for the Wii U


----------



## Flame (Jan 3, 2018)

im hearing Team-Xecuter device will have a funny taste to it.

the taste will be delicious piracy.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 3, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> There wasn't really much motivation for the Wii U


.. And those that had something kept it private.


----------



## Costello (Jan 3, 2018)

@SonyUSA thanks for the article  ! thats wonderful news 
I have changed the title though to make it sound more informative if you dont mind


----------



## SG854 (Jan 3, 2018)

Costello said:


> @SonyUSA thanks for the article  ! thats wonderful news
> I have changed the title though to make it sound more informative if you dont mind


What if she does mind?


----------



## Cha0tic (Jan 3, 2018)

That’s awesome, if this pulls through haha at the people who choose to not enjoy there switch at all to stay on the previous cw. Time to dust it off folks.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 3, 2018)

NicoAICP said:


> Guess I'll have to wait 2 years till warranty is over to do this if its not a fake.


i mean 4 threads have been made about it now and the xecuter team has been reputable


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 3, 2018)

So it works anytime at any firmware? If that's true, then _nice._ Let's also be real -- this is gonna be overwhelmingly used for piracy if it does what it advertises. That's quite unfortunate, but oh well.


----------



## Anfroid (Jan 3, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Damn man. What the hell was that? Even as a joke Yeeesh.
> 
> You - "Come here bitch. Aye, i'm only joking bitch."


Reminds me of my old job, good times when everyone is an asshole and nobody takes to heart when someone gets insulted.

on-topic: glad I didnt go out and buy another switch, I'll keep mine on 3.0 for the time being.


----------



## Kourin (Jan 3, 2018)

Glad to see this since I updated and sure as hell wasn't going to buy another just for homebrew-
I can look forward to the possibility of save dumpers/injectors as well as mods again.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 3, 2018)

one small step for homebrew, one giant leap for warez.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 3, 2018)

How pissed would everyone be if the modchip was $299.99 + tax?


----------



## zoogie (Jan 3, 2018)

KazoWAR said:


> one small step for homebrew, one giant leap for warez.


This kinda reminds me of the 3ds scene's beginning. First, there was nothing but Gateway + warez for about a year-and-a-half -- until it was RE'd and free open-source cfw emerged as a result. Hopefully a similar pattern will happen this time as well. except GW's 1.5 year reign, hope TE's is shorter


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 3, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Who the fuck says pwnd anymore?
> 
> In yo face! You got served Nintendo. This is some gnarly hack.
> Dem Hackers don't do some tomfoolery.
> ...



derrek says it, the guy who gave us the method for this hack. *drops mic*


----------



## Xzi (Jan 3, 2018)

zoogie said:


> This kinda reminds me of the 3ds scene's beginning. First, there was nothing but Gateway + warez for about a year-and-a-half -- until it was RE'd and free open-source cfw emerged as a result. Hopefully a similar pattern will happen this time as well.


Yeah depending on price and effort required, I may just skip Xecuter's hardware solution as well.  Seems like someone smarter than me could analyze that and work parts of it into a software solution or flashcart.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 3, 2018)

SonyUSA said:


> derrek says it, the guy who gave us the method for this hack. *drops mic*


Lol.



Anfroid said:


> Reminds me of my old job, good times when everyone is an asshole and nobody takes to heart when someone gets insulted.
> 
> on-topic: glad I didnt go out and buy another switch, I'll keep mine on 3.0 for the time being.


I'm only messing with him.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 3, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> *NEW* Nintendo Switch XL incoming with marginally better hardware to hide the fact it's just an anti-piracy revision.


>implying  that Nintendo didn;t already have  a switch  HW revision in the works before they even released the 1st one


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm hoping installation won't be too difficult, and that it won't take a hit on battery life. Once it comes out, it will be my first console hardmod apart from a simply solder bridge to tsop flash my original xbox. Though I might get an ultrahdmi by then depending on when it releases, so it may be the second one.


----------



## SonyNintendoGamer1 (Jan 3, 2018)

No way, is this real? And ALL firmwares? If so, absolutely embarassing for reswitched devs who kept saying to stay on 3.0 or we’re screwed/we’ll be waiting years if we update haha. 

Hoping for the best, I’m on 4.0.1 and have been enjoying my Switch, gonna love it even more modded


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 110016
> 
> I hope it'll be an option _not_ to replace the Nintendo logo with this abomination.
> Why would you watermark hax anyway?


*makes switchax thats free on any version*
*it uses 20gb on your sdcard*
*replaces boot stuff with megumin*
*payload files on sdcard are actually .ear files renamed to .eix and contain 250gb of megumin hentai*
*hax somehow work*
*only weebs use it and the rest of the scene stays away from switch cfw*
*wakes up and realises it was just a good dream*
shit
oh well
*rolls over onto a megumin bodypillow and goes back to sleep*
i guess this works instead of hentaiCFW


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 3, 2018)

SonyNintendoGamer1 said:


> No way, is this real? And ALL firmwares? If so, absolutely embarassing for reswitched devs who kept saying to stay on 3.0 or we’re screwed/we’ll be waiting years if we update haha.
> 
> Hoping for the best, I’m on 4.0.1 and have been enjoying my Switch, gonna love it even more modded


To be fair they are working on software-only releases for free, not selling hardware like xecuter. . You also have to take into account that xecuter does this as a business for profit, and have the means for producing custom hardware to do this that fits in an enclosed switch.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 3, 2018)

linuxares said:


> well if it fails because of piracy, we know for sure it's the first console to die because of it and the argument actually becomes valid. So far all except Xbox One have been hacked.
> The Wii was a success despite being chippable day one more or less, it have some of the best games... hmm... mostly first party however. The DS was also rampart with piracy, so is the 3DS and they still sold buckets even after the first cards got released. So it's hard to say. But if the study is something to go by, it will be fine. I will still buy the games I like however. And Nintendo will probably ban people for going online so people will still own 2 switches.


>people will buy 2 switches

not if team X has an undetectable dual boot solution
 so instead of forcing people to buy 2 switches people will be forced to but the games they want to play online just like with 360


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2018)

hard mod or mod chip calling it now.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 3, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> hard mod or mod chip calling it now.


TX only does hard mod/modchip. Tf you don't need to call it, it's a guarantee. That's their business is producing hard mod and mod chips


----------



## LuigiXHero (Jan 3, 2018)

Think i'm going to wait for some sort of hax that requires no purchase of any modchips. I rather not go through basically gateway again.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2018)

LuigiXHero said:


> Think i'm going to wait for some sort of hax that requires no purchase of any modchips. I rather not go through basically gateway again.


you are aware that a modchip and a flashcart are two different thing, right?


----------



## APartOfMe (Jan 3, 2018)

Let's hope this doesn't crash gbatemp like it did with the 3ds hack


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 3, 2018)

"Coming 2018" is a pretty big window right now. Wake me when there's more info.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> "Coming 2018" is a pretty big window right now. Wake me when there's more info.


didnt they say spring 2018?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> "Coming 2018" is a pretty big window right now. Wake me when there's more info.


Spring narrows it a bit


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> didnt they say spring 2018?





TotalInsanity4 said:


> Spring narrows it a bit



Ok, I missed that. Well, the flux is ready.


----------



## Johntendo (Jan 3, 2018)

OH S H I T.

GIT GUD M8.

Then again it's a mod chip so not entirely surprised. But if it wasn't... then I'd be shook.


----------



## PossiblyOne (Jan 3, 2018)

WHOA WHAT


----------



## weatMod (Jan 3, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> I'm hoping installation won't be too difficult, and that it won't take a hit on battery life. Once it comes out, it will be my first console hardmod apart from a simply solder bridge to tsop flash my original xbox. Though I might get an ultrahdmi by then depending on when it releases, so it may be the second one.


if does take a hit on battery life it will probably still be less of a hit than being 3.0.0 with it's battery bug


----------



## SG854 (Jan 3, 2018)

@TotalInsanity4 
Me not think? C'mon. Sometimes a few things does slip though.
It kind of reminds me of the Walt Disney rumor that he was supposedly a Anti Semite but its not true.
My bad @Flame.


----------



## PICTOCHAT (Jan 3, 2018)

Holy crap.
2018 is off to a great start.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 3, 2018)

PICTOCHAT said:


> Holy crap.
> 2018 is off to a great start.


For me it started off terribly


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 3, 2018)

weatMod said:


> >implying  that Nintendo didn;t already have  a switch  HW revision in the works before they even released the 1st one


>nintendo
>really revising hardware
nintendo "revisions" are just the same thing but crippled.
look at all their revisions.
hell, they even revised the 3ds like 4 times and still didn't changed anything to stop piracy.
at least they tried with the wii changing the dvd drive and later changing boot1.


----------



## Joom (Jan 3, 2018)

I mean, if you can sell people a shovel just because they can't dig in the dirt themselves, go for it. I imagine that this was a fairly easy chip to develop what with the Switch's hardware being documented years ago. This news still isn't going to sell me one, though. The game library is looking a lot like the Wii U's, and I just see it as another platform to ram Mario titles up your ass. I couldn't care any less about the indie platform either since none of it is exclusive.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hopefully this will force all the people working on or has hoarded exploits that lead to cfw to release what they have because team xecutor will be the prominent team with all firmwares covered. Softmods are always more welcome to hardmods for their convenience.


----------



## anhminh (Jan 3, 2018)

Of all piracy way, chipmod is the worst.

Not only it expensive like flashcart but also risky to install and totally null your warranty. I wouldn't touch it on release, it too risky even for the one who mad about piracy game like me.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jan 3, 2018)

And for everyone keeping there fw on 3.0.0

-this

Hardmod most likely.


----------



## Joom (Jan 3, 2018)

mech said:


> Hopefully this will force all the people working on or has hoarded exploits that lead to cfw to release what they have because team xecutor will be the prominent team with all firmwares covered. Softmods are always more welcome to hardmods for their convenience.


You can wish in one hand and shit in the other. Let me know which hand fills up faster.



anhminh said:


> Of all piracy way, chipmod is the worst.
> 
> Not only it expensive like flashcart but also risky to install and totally null your warranty. I wouldn't touch it on release, it too risky even for the one who mad about piracy game like me.


"Pirate since 2010". I lol'd. So, you're not an actual pirate, but a leech.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 3, 2018)

anhminh said:


> Of all piracy way, chipmod is the worst.
> 
> Not only it expensive like flashcart but also risky to install and totally null your warranty. I wouldn't touch it on release, it too risky even for the one who mad about piracy game like me.


softmods also void your warranty


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 3, 2018)

Joom said:


> I mean, if you can sell people a shovel just because they can't dig in the dirt themselves, go for it. I imagine that this was a fairly easy chip to develop what with the Switch's hardware being documented years ago. This news still isn't going to sell me one, though. The game library is looking a lot like the Wii U's, and I just see it as another platform to ram Mario titles up your ass. I couldn't care any less about the indie platform either since none of it is exclusive.


Have you not seen the third party AAA devs jumping on board?
Wait, are you the guy I argued with when the switch launched about whether it was or wasn't going to get third party support? Your name seems familiar.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 3, 2018)

weatMod said:


> softmods also void your warranty



Any kind of modding, even rooting your phone will do it, what's your point? People know full well the risks of modding. I hope.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 3, 2018)

Xzi said:


> All of that sounds good except Android.  How many portable Android devices do we really need?



Yes... why wouldn't we wan't a port of Android, giving us _instant_ access to:


Emulators for all systems up to and including SEGA Saturn & Dreamcast, plus Gamecube (debatable performance...)
Sonic 1&2, sonic CD, Sonic 4 episodes I & II
Doom, Quake, Duke Nukem... or whatever your favourite flavour of retro 3d-Shooter happens to be
Kodi, Netflix, Hulu, and a whole range of other apps

A massive choice of web browsers
Microsoft Word & Excel or open alternatives if you prefer
Dropbox, OneDrive, Goolge Drive storage access
TeamViewer, RDP, VNC and a whole host of other streaming solutions
?

I guess with just those couple of little bits, I can see why you'd think an Android port wouldn't be useful... 

Personally an Android port would make Switch an instant-buy for me; I'm not going to dump $300 down just to play the latest Mario Kart. But being able to play the latest Mario Kart (and a 2D Mario when released, and an overhead Zelda if one ever comes out) _plus_ Daytona, Sega Rally & NiGHTS into Dreams along with access to my entire Amiga & Dos collection would totally make it worth while.

And there is _no_ portable Android device _with built-in controls_ on the market right now as powerful as the Switch, let alone one with such a convenient docking facility.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 3, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Yes... why wouldn't we wan't a port of Android, giving us _instant_ access to:
> 
> 
> Emulators for all systems up to and including SEGA Saturn & Dreamcast, plus Gamecube (debatable performance...)
> ...


Putting Android on it would most likely break Swtch games compwtibility.
Meaning no playing Switch games in it, unless the reverse engineer the cartridge slot and cart data to play natively on Android.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 3, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Yes... why wouldn't we wan't a port of Android, giving us _instant_ access to:
> 
> 
> Emulators for all systems up to and including SEGA Saturn & Dreamcast, plus Gamecube (debatable performance...)
> ...


Do you really think people bought a switch to use Word on it? Most of those other things will run on a smart phone, which most people have now days.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 3, 2018)

Joom said:


> You can wish in one hand and shit in the other. Let me know which hand fills up faster.
> 
> 
> "Pirate since 2010". I lol'd. So, you're not an actual pirate, but a leech.



I’ll send you the video.


----------



## SANIC (Jan 3, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Yes, that's him.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


CoD and wrestling games? That seems like the bargain bin games


----------



## Joom (Jan 3, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Have you not seen the third party AAA devs jumping on board?
> Wait, are you the guy I argued with when the switch launched about whether it was or wasn't going to get third party support? Your name seems familiar.


No, that wasn't me. But hey, you finally get to enjoy Skyrim.


mech said:


> I’ll send you the video.


1080p minimum. I'll send you the release forms.


----------



## MiiJack (Jan 3, 2018)

Is there anything that we can do to make this not heard loudly? If the third-parties heard this, they might stop making games for the Switch?


----------



## Joom (Jan 3, 2018)

MiiJack said:


> Is there anything that we can do to make this not heard loudly? If the third-parties heard this, they might stop making games for the Switch?


Lot of hands filling up with turds today.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 3, 2018)

Joom said:


> No, that wasn't me. But hey, you finally get to enjoy Skyrim.
> 
> 1080p minimum. I'll send you the release forms.


Skyrim, doom, wolfenstein II, and much more to come according to those devs. Two of those titles are actually current gen too.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 3, 2018)

This is huge news. I'm not sure I'm willing to install a modchip in my Switch though...


Devin said:


> I'd more so say it'd be on par with a glitch chip going on their past releases. (Didn't the recent 34c3 Switch hacking presentation mention something about timing? Rewatching it now.) I'm looking forward to hearing more about it.
> 
> (The same admin that gave a Spring 2018 or around there release said that more information will be posted in the coming weeks.)


I seem to recall something like that from the stream as well. Did you find it?


tech3475 said:


> Doesn't the Switch allow Nintendo to apply patches to the bootloader?
> 
> I'm curious what the mechanism behind this is and whether it could be patched by Nintendo.


Probably a modchip, if it was software based or cartridge based they would be able to patch it.


Pleng said:


> Yes... why wouldn't we wan't a port of Android, giving us _instant_ access to:
> 
> 
> Emulators for all systems up to and including SEGA Saturn & Dreamcast, plus Gamecube (debatable performance...)
> ...


And don't forget PS2, thanks to the new emulator that was recently released we can have PS2 emulation at decent speed as well.


ShadowOne333 said:


> Putting Android on it would most likely break Swtch games compwtibility.
> Meaning no playing Switch games in it, unless the reverse engineer the cartridge slot and cart data to play natively on Android.


Dual booting


----------



## TheRealNGB (Jan 3, 2018)

I wouldn't worry to much about the cost, or difficulty to install, where there is a modchip a software exploit usually lurks around the corner, and if not there is often a few reputable sources that will do installs at a fair price.


----------



## Devin (Jan 3, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This is huge news. I'm not sure I'm willing to install a modchip in my Switch though...
> 
> I seem to recall something like that from the stream as well. Did you find it?



I did and DayVeeBoi found another talk that may be related to the solution as well. Posts are quoted below.



Devin said:


> Going on with this theory of it being a glitch chip. -> Video.





DayVeeBoi said:


> I'm just guessing, but I think its possible it could be based on this CLKscrew paper that was mentioned in a different 34c3 talk regarding Trusted Execution Environments. If you are interested the talk is linked in this post http://gbatemp.net/threads/im-on-4-...lly-hack-my-switch.492827/page-7#post-7760304


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 3, 2018)

Devin said:


> I did and DayVeeBoi found another talk that may be related to the solution as well. Posts are quoted below.


There was a lot of work this year in arm vulnerability and trustzone. Great year for those looking to exploit a system.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 3, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Do you really think people bought a switch to use Word on it? Most of those other things will run on a smart phone, which most people have now days.



The Switch has a bigger screen than my phone so, yes, it'd make sense to run all my productivity apps on it if I had it on me. Also would help me preserve battery life on my phone if that was an issue (conversely I could chose to use my phone if switch battery life was an issue; or I didn't have the Switch on me - choice is a wonderful thing isn't it?)



ShadowOne333 said:


> Putting Android on it would most likely break Swtch games compwtibility.
> Meaning no playing Switch games in it, unless the reverse engineer the cartridge slot and cart data to play natively on Android.



As @The Real Jdbye said; dual boot would be an option as this appears to be a boot-level entry point. Or possibly even a VM running on-top of a CFW; though performance might suffer. Ideally there'd be some kind of compatibility layer, either Switch-In-Android or Android-in-Switch CFW allowing you to use them side-by-side... that'd be a lot more work; but dual-boot would _certainly_ be an option.


----------



## blax722 (Jan 3, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Skyrim, doom, wolfenstein II, and much more to come according to those devs. Two of those titles are actually current gen too.



What's the point of getting switch if you want to play this crap?


----------



## Nyteshade714 (Jan 3, 2018)

Called it. And even if it's just a hardmod, it breaks the system wide open, allowing a wider range of hackers much easier access to the inner workings of _all_ firmware versions. Within a few months of this being released, softmods will pop up.

And to be fair, it hasn't been confirmed as a hardmod yet, as they've refused to reveal any information about it. The guarantee of being future-proof does seem to indicate a hardmod is likely though (not to mention the fact that selling hardmods is what Xecuter does).


----------



## RyoX9 (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks tx, way better than playing emulators on switch 3.0.0 for years...


----------



## Xzi (Jan 3, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Yes... why wouldn't we wan't a port of Android, giving us _instant_ access to:
> 
> 
> Emulators for all systems up to and including SEGA Saturn & Dreamcast, plus Gamecube (debatable performance...)
> ...


You could buy a portable Android device that did all this for ~$150 years before Switch was even released.  So again I ask why you would spend another $300 to perform all the same tasks as a phone or Nvidia Shield device.  Running Android is a waste of Switch's potential and power.  Full Linux or Windows would be far more interesting.


----------



## godstriker8 (Jan 3, 2018)

Nyteshade714 said:


> Called it. And even if it's just a hardmod, it breaks the system wide open, allowing a wider range of hackers much easier access to the inner workings of _all_ firmware versions. Within a few months of this being released, softmods will pop up.
> 
> And to be fair, it hasn't been confirmed as a hardmod yet, as they've refused to reveal any information about it. The guarantee of being future-proof does seem to indicate a hardmod is likely though (not to mention the fact that selling hardmods is what Xecuter does).



I agree, but I think a few months is very optimistic. How long did it take after Gateway came out for RX Tools to be released? Like 2 years?


----------



## Nyteshade714 (Jan 3, 2018)

godstriker8 said:


> I agree, but I think a few months is very optimistic. How long did it take after Gateway came out for RX Tools to be released? Like 2 years?



Yes, but unless I'm mistaken, Gateway was the first public hack solution available for 3DS. Before GW, nobody really had access to the 3DS system. Hack groups have been playing around with the <3.0 Switch firmwares for a while now, and work on homebrew solutions has been under way as well. Finding a new software-accessible exploit on a higher firmware won't be difficult if TX allows full access, and porting existing things to new exploits is relatively easy (still complicated, but much easier compared to writing from scratch).


----------



## Pleng (Jan 3, 2018)

Xzi said:


> You could buy a portable Android device that did all this for ~$150 years before Switch was even released.  So again I ask why you would spend another $300 to perform all the same tasks as a phone or Nvidia Shield device.  Running Android is a waste of Switch's potential and power.  Full Linux or Windows would be far more interesting.



Firstly; please show me where I can find a portable Android device with built-in-controls which can emulate the SEGA Saturn at a reasonable speed? I'd be happy to pay a decent price for such a device, but one _doesn't_ exist.

Secondly "you can do this on another device" is a ridiculous argument, especially when it comes to portable devices. Currently when I go out, I take my phone and my GPD-XD out with me. If I want to include Nintendo games then I need to bring along my 3DS - either as well as or instead of my GPD. As well as means my bag's pretty much full up, instead of limits significantly the amount of games I can play and leaves me relying on my phone for media playback.

Then when I get home how can I easily dock these plentiful devices that you speak of and continue on my TV where I left off? If I want to that with my XD I either need a long HDMI cable, or I need to attach USB controllers and forgo the opportunity to charge it.

I follow the Android portable device scene quite keenly and I know that there is _nothing_ with built-in controls that comes close to doing what the switch could do, let alone with the docking capability. I'm actually pretty surprised that there hasn't been an Android switch-style clone developed by the Chinese copycats, but so far there just hasn't.


----------



## geodeath (Jan 3, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Firstly; please show me where I can find a portable Android device with built-in-controls which can emulate the SEGA Saturn at a reasonable speed? I'd be happy to pay a decent price for such a device, but one _doesn't_ exist.
> 
> Secondly "you can do this on another device" is a ridiculous argument, especially when it comes to portable devices. Currently when I go out, I take my phone and my GPD-XD out with me. If I want to include Nintendo games then I need to bring along my 3DS - either as well as or instead of my GPD. As well as means my bag's pretty much full up, instead of limits significantly the amount of games I can play and leaves me relying on my phone for media playback.
> 
> ...



Just here to say that saturn emulation is shite at its best, so dreaming of emulating it well on any hardware is a pipe dream - at the moment. Sadly, but it is. There are only 2-3 platforms not emulated well still, we can only wish.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 3, 2018)

geodeath said:


> Just here to say that saturn emulation is shite at its best, so dreaming of emulating it well on any hardware is a pipe dream - at the moment.



Yaba Sanshiro (uoYabause) say's hi...


----------



## scionae (Jan 3, 2018)

Skeptical about this, I won't rise my hope for now
Let's wait for some actual code or othre videos to be released
If this turns out to be true then.. wow. What a time to be alive boys.


----------



## zacchi4k (Jan 3, 2018)

SonyUSA said:


> I think you forgot about the 2DS/3DS and magnethax already


Nintendo could have fixed that exploit on the New 2DS XL...


----------



## T-hug (Jan 3, 2018)

Just wanted to add that Spring/Summer is very optimistic. Here is a direct quote from one of the guys at Team Xecuter:

_Right now we are 
discussing the final products_

That is from the horse's mouth, so they are not even into production yet.


----------



## scionae (Jan 3, 2018)

T-hug said:


> Just wanted to add that Spring/Summer is very optimistic. Here is a direct quote from one of the guys at Team Xecuter:
> 
> _Right now we are
> discussing the final products_
> ...


They already have a method to load a custom logo before the Switch's one tho
So I think they're in production already (I hope)


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Jan 3, 2018)

This is will mostly likely be a hard mod and TX have always delivered in the past, since the early Xbox days.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2018)

Here's how it's probably going to work with switch piracy this early.Nintendo won't be losing profits but gaining them since who doesn't want the newest console hacked.First party games are also published by Nintendo,so most of the funding thats used to buy the console goes towards your first party anyway.Thats atleast how I can see first party devs still profiting with piracy going on.The switch is a 1st party console anyway focused around exclusives with 3rd party here and there,so the only downside to this is less 3rd party on the switch so 3rd party devs won't be making much profit from it.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 3, 2018)

scionae said:


> They already have a method to load a custom logo before the Switch's one tho
> So I think they're in production already (I hope)


Yes they have a method and probably some dirty looking hard mod. But "*Right now* we are discussing the final products" says to me they haven't started any kind of production yet.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 3, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> hard mod or mod chip calling it now.


Yes, most likely. It's a either a nand that emulates the original and patches the fuses or just straight up uses them and patches stuff on the fly.


----------



## Reecey (Jan 3, 2018)

The worst news I could of possibly read this year on GBATemp!! What a downer! 

Edit: by the way if this is coming from the Team Xecuter, it wont be free, no doubt you will have to buy something as an add on similar to the Xbox360 Blaster Kits days. I had two still have


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 3, 2018)

will this be a hardmod of the nand / cpu or a webkit exploit?


----------



## Polopop123 (Jan 3, 2018)

Could they patch this with a hardware revision? It obviously won’t stop older consoles from doing it.


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Jan 3, 2018)

The downside to this being a hardmod is there'll be far less schadenfreude from idiots whining about how unfair it is they got banned for piracy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2018)

mech said:


> Softmods are always more welcome to hardmods for their convenience.



Most times you get a hard mod I find it more convenient than the software side of things. Usually get greater security, more flexibility and better results often until way late in the day. Granted we are now in the current year where readily updatable devices are a thing so I am not sure how much I can realistically look back here, however I can see the hard mod side of things still being better for many of those.



weatMod said:


> softmods also void your warranty


That varies where you are in the world. The usual reference for law on it being car modifications -- if the mod can realistically be said to have caused your problem then you are on your own but if not then they still get to fix it.



Xzi said:


> You could buy a portable Android device that did all this for ~$150 years before Switch was even released.  So again I ask why you would spend another $300 to perform all the same tasks as a phone or Nvidia Shield device.  Running Android is a waste of Switch's potential and power.  Full Linux or Windows would be far more interesting.


Does having android preclude having big boy Linux or Windows?
For the most part this seems like one of those questions better asked as why not? As in why not port android if you can? Functionally it is something of another linux distro at this point -- not quite as general as arch or debian but not quite as specialist as some of the game/emulator centric things we saw for the dingoo and GP family.
If it immediately gains you a repo full of good stuff, even if suffering a bit from java overhead and a desire to not give you root access to your own hardware, then even better.

Now if we were going to debate which people focus more resources into it could go somewhere but to dismiss the mere act of doing so seems remarkably short sighted.



SomeKindOfUsername said:


> The downside to this being a hardmod is there'll be far less schadenfreude from idiots whining about how unfair it is they got banned for piracy.


Are we so quick to forget the fairly simple 360 DVD mods and the whining that went there? Also the nice number of them that went on sale when people declared them worthless because no online?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 3, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Firstly; please show me where I can find a portable Android device with built-in-controls which can emulate the SEGA Saturn at a reasonable speed? I'd be happy to pay a decent price for such a device, but one _doesn't_ exist.
> 
> Secondly "you can do this on another device" is a ridiculous argument, especially when it comes to portable devices. Currently when I go out, I take my phone and my GPD-XD out with me. If I want to include Nintendo games then I need to bring along my 3DS - either as well as or instead of my GPD. As well as means my bag's pretty much full up, instead of limits significantly the amount of games I can play and leaves me relying on my phone for media playback.
> 
> ...


You're picking one niche use-case here.  If you go with a better OS than Android, you get to run newer/more various games and emulators, simple as that.  That's a much bigger benefit than Saturn emulation.



FAST6191 said:


> Does having android preclude having big boy Linux or Windows?
> For the most part this seems like one of those questions better asked as why not? As in why not port android if you can? Functionally it is something of another linux distro at this point -- not quite as general as arch or debian but not quite as specialist as some of the game/emulator centric things we saw for the dingoo and GP family.
> If it immediately gains you a repo full of good stuff, even if suffering a bit from java overhead and a desire to not give you root access to your own hardware, then even better.
> 
> Now if we were going to debate which people focus more resources into it could go somewhere but to dismiss the mere act of doing so seems remarkably short sighted.


It's I'm sure one of the easiest things that could be done, porting Android, but IMO also one of the most boring.  We already have Shield TV for that, and it's even got a bit more power without the heat/battery restraints of a portable.  Not to mention that's much cheaper than Switch during a sale, and you don't even have to pay for a modchip.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 3, 2018)

Xzi said:


> You're picking one niche use-case here.  If you go with a better OS than Android, you get to run newer/more various games, simple as that.



Not really; because you then need to wait for all the games/emulators to be ported or recompiled at the very least. With Android you have them working as soon at the OS is ready; which, considering the Switch is basically a ShieldTV, should be relatively simple.

And I'm not picking a niche use-case. Just because _my_ use case isn't the same as _yours_, it doesn't mean it's niche.

You've focused on the Saturn emulation part of the argument... but replace that with DreamCast or N64 if you like; or an avid Soinc or Clash of the Clans fan. In fact your argument against Android could be used against any other device; there's plenty of ways to run Linux, or Windows on a portable device; why bother trying to run those on the Switch? If you follow your own argument all the way to it's logical conclusions it's essentially as good as "why bother with homebrew on the switch - there's plenty of other devices out there for that". And the answer to that is obvious; *people don't like to pay for, or carry around, any more devices than they need to.*

You don't really have a valid argument for _not_ running Android other than "there's plenty of other devices that do that" when we've already established that there actually isn't.

I honestly find it hard to believe that you really can't see any positives to having the _entire_ Android library instantly available on the device.



> We already have Shield TV for that, and it's even got a bit more power _without the heat/battery restraints of a portable._



...and without the portibility of a portable!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2018)

Unfortunately piracy? More like luckyily, i'm broke af


----------



## 330 (Jan 3, 2018)

2020: people complain about Nintendo releasing all their games on mobile phone and wonder why they won't make a new console anymore.


----------



## OblivionReign (Jan 3, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 110016
> 
> I hope it'll be an option _not_ to replace the Nintendo logo with this abomination.
> Why would you watermark hax anyway?


It wouldnt be hard to change it out yourself lol


----------



## Burai-ha (Jan 3, 2018)

330 said:


> 2020: people complain about Nintendo releasing all their games on mobile phone and wonder why they won't make a new console anymore.



2018: People still whine about the effect piracy never had on sales.


----------



## Arck (Jan 3, 2018)

SkyQueen said:


> It wouldnt be hard to change it out yourself lol


only if they don't protect their work.


330 said:


> 2020: people complain about Nintendo releasing all their games on mobile phone and wonder why they won't make a new console anymore.


mobile phone game, meh


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 3, 2018)

i have the question for the technic boys/ hackers:
in the ccc34 hacking conference, the pluto and derrek mentionned an `bootrom update chip` or something that update the bootroms, which is normally what allows us to have permanant exploits (like on the 3ds). could this be used to update the bootromz on switch (with fw updates?) so the executive exploit is useless?


----------



## Zonark (Jan 3, 2018)

I’m pretty sure they said this same thing about the Wii U but didn’t ever release anything


----------



## YuseiFD (Jan 3, 2018)

>Exploit
>Will never be patched
>Works on every firmware and Nintendo Switch

What ? impossible, softmods are always patchable !

>is hardmode
WELL NO SHIT SHERLOCK ! -_-


----------



## cearp (Jan 3, 2018)

people have to realize that we can't always have a software option, and software options are not always better than hardware.
for example, you cannot have a playstation 1 ode without a hardware device (http://ps-io.com/) - it's just not possible to do that sort of thing in software.
good luck playing backups *properly *on a gc without buying anything at all (a modchip, or the special memory card sd thing)

so, although the switch can be hacked as we have seen (qlutoo etc), having a hardware based hack is different, and can allow for different things.
i'm not sure why people say this is drm based.
i wouldn't say modchips are drm based, the only time that i know of where drm was pretty close to piracy was the trueblue dongle for ps3, where they resigned previously unplayable eboots and they only worked with their dongle. (right?)

for wii and psp, they both had modchips, and later became virtually junk and software hacks became easier and better, and of course free.
but, for wii and psp it became a while until the free hacks were perfect.
for 3ds, it was years until we got true fw-independant hacks that will work 'all the time every time'.
for switch, because of stuff like the efuses and what not, it might not be possible to have a software based ultimate hack that works on every firmware.
i was happy to buy my gateways, at the time it was the only option to play backups, and so of course i don't regret it.
and if i have to spend $100 to buy a modchip that lets me play my backups, on the latest fw, i think that's a good deal and i'm happy to pay!

i'm just dreading the installation!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



YuseiFD said:


> >Exploit
> >Will never be patched
> >Works on every firmware and Nintendo Switch
> 
> ...


odes on ps3 became unusable/highly annoying due to firmware updates 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Polopop123 said:


> Could they patch this with a hardware revision? It obviously won’t stop older consoles from doing it.


of course  it's a little like if someone copied your front door key.
you can just change the lock on your door.
nintendo will be able to see how this modchip is working, and work around it by changing their hardware.
they did stuff like that for wii.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2018)

YuseiFD said:


> What ? impossible, softmods are always patchable !



Not really. Get it high enough up the boot chain or via a high privilege area (typically debug or failure analysis options but certainly not limited to those) you can not easily reach out and touch via updates, or indeed have your signing keys leak/be rendered useless, and you can have a software launched exploit you can not solve without a hardware revision.

The object of secure systems design is to prevent such things, and there are certainly things you can do to shift it back to the hardware boys and make things to frustrate those seeking such an attack, but it is not like a system someone aimed to have secure has never failed before.


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 3, 2018)

cearp said:


> people have to realize that we can't always have a software option, and software options are not always better than hardware.
> for example, you cannot have a playstation 1 ode without a hardware device (http://ps-io.com/) - it's just not possible to do that sort of thing in software.
> good luck playing backups *properly *on a gc without buying anything at all (a modchip, or the special memory card sd thing)
> 
> ...


is little different for older consoles... older consoles, of course, had less of exploitation surface because use cannot simply input things of his own. eg with ps1 user can just pop disc and play, nothing else, which is why the hardmods is needed. gamecube? same thing. no browser, no way of injecting outside code without hardware extra, which is 100% normal.
now look at the wii. since we had the extra things user could modify and use (sd cards, channels, internet browser), increased the possibilities of exploits a LOT. same for the DS and 3ds: the first can barely connect to internet, so of course a hardware product is needed. 3ds however? can read files from sd, can miiverse and has a webkit browser, custom themes, etc. so much things and possibilities....
same with the switch. these days, softwares is simply nicer to exploit because much less costs and user is less scared of clicking on link than soldering a chip to his console. do you see what i mean fish sir?
and about fuses... about that, apparently, the bootloader check for fuses accotding to switchbrew; using the keys from nintendo inc. we could sign our own bootloader and remove fuse checking code from it (and incorporate grub or some neat option for dual booting D) and bye little fuses! and then we could use it on all the firmwares!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



YuseiFD said:


> >Exploit
> >Will never be patched
> >Works on every firmware and Nintendo Switch
> 
> ...


not necessarily mr yusei... b9s has the key sign exploit from 3ds bootroms, which makes it impossible for nintendo to patch, since bootroms is impossible to rewrite (hence the "roms" in name ), yet you can  install it purely with softwares.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 3, 2018)

330 said:


> 2020: people complain about Nintendo releasing all their games on mobile phone and wonder why they won't make a new console anymore.


Phones are hacked and modded much more frequently than consoles are. What's your point?

In regards to the topic; this seems really neat! This gives me a reason to learn how to properly solder, though I'd be lying if I said I wasn't hoping it's a solderless chip.


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 3, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> Phones are hacked and modded much more frequently than consoles are. What's your point?
> 
> In regards to the topic; this seems really neat! This gives me a reason to learn how to properly solder, though I'd be lying if I said I wasn't hoping it's a solderless chip.


maybe it will even be a dock exploit? like using a custom pcb inside custom dock to transfer some bootroms execution instruction with usb poweron, like seen on modern computers with intel management engine and amd psp


----------



## Skeet1983 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi guys. My Switch is on 4.1 and I have been holding out hope for hacking/exploits. Now that this has been announced, I am really excited, but also worried/concerned. If it is a Hardmod/Mod Chip, I have no idea how to install one as I have absolutely no soldering experience, let alone a Soldering Iron... Should I be worried? Thoughts and help greatly appreciated


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 3, 2018)

Skeet1983 said:


> Hi guys. My Switch is on 4.1 and I have been holding out hope for hacking/exploits. Now that this has been announced, I am really excited, but also worried/concerned. If it is a Hardmod/Mod Chip, I have no idea how to install one as I have absolutely no soldering experience, let alone a Soldering Iron... Should I be worried? Thoughts and help greatly appreciated



There will be services to install if it's a modchip.


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 3, 2018)

Skeet1983 said:


> Hi guys. My Switch is on 4.1 and I have been holding out hope for hacking/exploits. Now that this has been announced, I am really excited, but also worried/concerned. If it is a Hardmod/Mod Chip, I have no idea how to install one as I have absolutely no soldering experience, let alone a Soldering Iron... Should I be worried? Thoughts and help greatly appreciated


you can either learn to do the soldering; isn't THAT hard with practicing. After a few weeks you should be very confident in your skills. Or you could hire a professional soldering ironer (the price depends on region and taxes) to do the job for you. but no NOT attemp to glue the wires to replace solder as it could result in permanent damage to your switch and its battery/cpu, and glue is not solder so it wouldnt work at all.


----------



## skydancer93 (Jan 3, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> It’s not possible to “pwn” a device forever...
> In the worst case there will be new revision of the console that will have a different bootloader and the modchip won’t work on those models



New Nintendo 2DS XL says Hi....


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 3, 2018)

skydancer93 said:


> New Nintendo 2DS XL says Hi....


actually it isnt just new 2ds but every 3ds family console in existence


----------



## skydancer93 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ethan34 said:


> actually it isnt just new 2ds but every 3ds family console in existence



I know that, but my point was that the New Nintendo 2DS XL was hackable before it even came out, so if it's an exploit like that, no new Switch model is going to be able to close that hole.


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 3, 2018)

skydancer93 said:


> I know that, but my point was that the New Nintendo 2DS XL was hackable before it even came out, so if it's an exploit like that, no new Switch model is going to be able to close that hole.


actually, it can. if nintendo releases a new switch models with updated bootroms (or the thing the executor team is using) then it would be patched for good. Just as they did with newer wiis, and as they could have done with new2dsxl if b9s had been released sooner.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 3, 2018)

Well if it's a modchip of somekind, I guess I need to bug @gamesquest1 about a service (Can I call dibs?)


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jan 3, 2018)

Ethan34 said:


> actually, it can. if nintendo releases a new switch models with updated bootroms (or the thing the executor team is using) then it would be patched for good. Just as they did with newer wiis, and as they could have done with new2dsxl if b9s had been released sooner.



This is where you start assuming things if it comes to redesigning hardware you might as well assume that there are more backdoors in hardware to exploit and in the new patched hardware design might end up with more exploits ...


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 3, 2018)

Athlon-pv said:


> This is where you start assuming things if it comes to redesigning hardware you might as well assume that there are more backdoors in hardware to exploit and in the new patched hardware design might end up with more exploits ...


???????????? what do you mean?
just saying if the vulnerability is fixed in new revision then newer firmwares might not be exploitable. Again look at the wii, the very early models all had the boot rsa signature flaw which allowed them to have something simillar to b9s on 3ds, yet newer hardware revisions cant have that because has been fixed...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and also why are you talking about backdoors? do you even know what a backdoor is?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 3, 2018)

Xzi said:


> everybody wasted their time fretting about 3.0 and below consoles.



That's true but better than nothing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2018)

Athlon-pv said:


> This is where you start assuming things if it comes to redesigning hardware you might as well assume that there are more backdoors in hardware to exploit and in the new patched hardware design might end up with more exploits ...


This makes no sense. If they make a hardware revision (not a new design, such as a "Nintendo New Switch") then the revision will most likely only fix the original problem.
Such as, if the original problem consisted of sending the wrong instruction under *x * circumstance, then they will fix it by sending the right instruction

Like Memoir says below me, nobody is saying a new revision is "unhackable". Only that by creating a hardware revision, they aren't opening it up to new bugs.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 3, 2018)

Athlon-pv said:


> This is where you start assuming things if it comes to redesigning hardware you might as well assume that there are more backdoors in hardware to exploit and in the new patched hardware design might end up with more exploits ...


That's not how it works. The revision fixes the immediate/known issues and exploits. Nobody is saying a new revision is unhackable.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jan 3, 2018)

> Using nothing more but common sense, inside knowledge of the Switch and what Team Xecuter has posted, here're some facts:
> 1 - It's going to be a hardmod glitch setup;
> 2 - It simply replicates the bootROM glitch attack that grants bootloader code execution;
> 3 - This level of code execution allows you to extract the PK11 key, which they have shared as "proof" (this key changes on bootloader revisions);
> ...





> Fun fact: the claim that this is "future proof" is false. There are at least 2 ways their device can be rendered useless *without* an hardware revision, but I guess people will figure that out the "hard way".



https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948580077721153536
https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948580632698826753
https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948581440022765568
https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948582170100035584


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 3, 2018)

330 said:


> 2020: nintendrones complain about Nintendo going third party releasing all their games on other platforms, everyone else happy .


ftfy
All I wanted was Nintendo coming back to the fray and try to compete against Sony and Microsoft like until the Gamecube era, but what they did with the Switch? take a tangent and create another underwhelming and gimmicky (I admit that is way less gimmicky than the Wii and U, but still a gimmick) console that compete against no one. Smart move but disappointing as well.


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 3, 2018)

ut2k4master said:


> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948580077721153536
> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948580632698826753
> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948581440022765568
> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948582170100035584


but if this is true then why did mr. plutoo said this was a very sad news?


----------



## eworm (Jan 3, 2018)

Future-proof, shmuture-proof, how easy is it gonna be for Nintendo to detect and ban?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 3, 2018)

Ethan34 said:


> but if this is true then why did mr. plutoo said this was a very sad news?


Doesn't sound very user friendly.. And AFAIK he's against the idea of piracy.. Which this will open the doors.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm curious as to who hex is and why he's so salty. Not to discredit him, I just don't follow the scene.


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 3, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Doesn't sound very user friendly.. And AFAIK he's against the idea of piracy.. Which this will open the doors.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I'm curious as to who hex is and why he's so salty. Not to discredit him, I just don't follow the scene.


I mean, I get why he would be sad about piracy. But at same time, he was never sad when kernel exploit and such were released for 3ds, which opened door to cfw and piracy. So why would he be sad like this? because switch security has been completely bypassed after such a short time? And also, we all knew piracy would come to the scene eventually, so why would he be sad in such a way?
and i do not know this hexkyz, but he doesnt sound like his arguments are good. If plutoo - which we know is one of the most prolific switch hackers - said it's sad, it's probably because it's not going to be that easy to patch, unlike what mr hexkyz said. Else i would expect plutoo to just mock the team xecutor.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 3, 2018)

I guess if it' a hardware mod it at east limits the damage, I know the whole piracy doesn't = lost sales debate, but this comes just as Nintendo was getting some wind in it' sales, hopefully it doesn't deter third party support too much  (again I understand the devs who do run off scares are doing so on faulty logic)

but I guess it' ultimately better than an early software only a9lh/b9s exploit

guess it will be interesting to see how this story play out though


----------



## ut2k4master (Jan 3, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I'm curious as to who hex is and why he's so salty. Not to discredit him, I just don't follow the scene.


just check out his tweets and his blog. he did a lot of vita and wiiu hacking/documenting


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2018)

eworm said:


> Future-proof, shmuture-proof, how easy is it gonna be for Nintendo to detect and ban?


Assuming we care about such things (a Nintendo online effort that we have to pay for? Yeah right) then that will probably depend upon the payload that is run with it. If it is entirely bypassed and fake keys generated for a virtual kernel then that is one thing, a very light custom firmware is another and a full bore cheats, hack, mods and coolness that custom firmwares for everything else have bequeathed us over the years is another still. Depending upon the security model (I have not seen the presentation yet) there may also be further things to allow homebrew coders to do good stuff that the security might get in the way of; the 3ds' memory model was part of the reason its browser was so awful and the 360 also had a memory area sectioned off to allow certain types of emulation to work.

The usual path is similar to the open source software model -- first release is for those which want custom code and online stealth is then one of the last things any such hackers care about, after that it might diverge a bit because some want stealth and just copied games, others want all the hacks and more. On top of this you also have the end user problem -- you can have a perfect stealth firmware otherwise but if the user runs 20 custom modified games/programs and has that in their history...

Short version. I would not expect to go online with this in the first... 8 months or so and be reasonably confident that no bans will come down. Again though it is only Nintendo online and thus nothing of great value.


----------



## GoodTofuFriday (Jan 3, 2018)

Not sure if its been mentioned. But this more than likely utilizes a hardware bypass built into the tegra chip on purpose and by design from Nvidia. Nintendo and Nvidia are unlikely to change the design process. Thats something they could have done beforehand but they opted to use an off the shelf version of the chip.

So in lue of that, this will be a permenant hack as a tegra x1 redesign will never be in the works.
Maybe youll see a switch with the tegra x2 named the NSwitch, using their "new" moniker.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 3, 2018)

GoodTofuFriday said:


> Not sure if its been mentioned. But this more than likely utilizes a hardware bypass built into the tegra chip on purpose and by design from Nvidia. Nintendo and Nvidia are unlikely to change the design process. Thats something they could have done beforehand but they opted to use an off the shelf version of the chip.
> 
> So in lue of that, this will be a permenant hack as a tegra x1 redesign will never be in the works.
> Maybe youll see a switch with the tegra x2 named the NSwitch, using their "new" moniker.



if that is possible (dont know if it is) then maybe that is why they are talking about a 'high price' tag.


----------



## digipimp75 (Jan 3, 2018)

Debating on whether to sell my 3.0.0 system now before ebay is flooded with them.  

Or just wait and see what happens with this first?  That's probably the smarter move.


----------



## Noroxus (Jan 3, 2018)

ut2k4master said:


> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948580077721153536
> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948580632698826753
> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948581440022765568
> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948582170100035584



This guy is jumping to conclusions more than a grasshopper. How is he supposed to know what they have made.... 
Just gotta wait for more information instead of this theory crafting..


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 3, 2018)

Noroxus said:


> This guy is jumping to conclusions more than a grasshopper. How is he supposed to know what they have made....
> Just gotta wait for more information instead of this theory crafting..


"Common sense".. He's coming off high and mighty and it's toxic.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 3, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Well if it's a modchip of somekind, I guess I need to bug @gamesquest1 about a service (Can I call dibs?)


http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-will-offer-team-executor-switch-modchip-installations.493237/


----------



## Burai-ha (Jan 3, 2018)

https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948595315216494592

This is what he says after plutoo himself disproved his illogical assumptions.

Pathetic, if you ask me. He is the one who's ruining the reputation of the scene.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 3, 2018)

Burai-ha said:


> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/948595315216494592
> 
> This is what he says after plutoo himself disproved his illogical assumptions.
> 
> Pathetic, if you ask me. He is the one who's ruining the reputation of the scene.



So he's arrogant... Shocker.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 3, 2018)

Memoir said:


> So he's arrogant... Shocker.




Agree 100%

I love his use of "real hackers"


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jan 3, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The Switch has already proven itself on the market, I don't think that piracy would be a hindrance at this point



But so did the NDS and PSP in their early years, and then look what happened after those got hacked.


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Jan 3, 2018)

TX are and have always been the real deal than some tit on a twitter account.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 3, 2018)

hiroakihsu said:


> But so did the NDS and PSP in their early years, and then look what happened after those got hacked.


The DS is quite literally one of (if not THE) highest grossing console(s) of all time, my dude. Pretty sure the PSP did really well, too


----------



## tpax (Jan 3, 2018)

Memoir said:


> So he's arrogant... Shocker.



He's a pathetic man child that needs to grow up. It's not arrogance, it's called being mentally retarded.


----------



## Noroxus (Jan 3, 2018)

hiroakihsu said:


> But so did the NDS and PSP in their early years, and then look what happened after those got hacked.


Please enlighten me as to what happened. AFAIK everyone I knew had a NDS and the system itself sold pretty well even after the flashcards got released..


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jan 3, 2018)

Noroxus said:


> Please enlighten me as to what happened. AFAIK everyone I knew had a NDS and the system itself sold pretty well even after the flashcards got released..



...The drop in 3rd party software support and the invasion of shovelwares?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> The DS is quite literally one of (if not THE) highest grossing console(s) of all time, my dude. Pretty sure the PSP did really well, too



What I'm trying to point out is the drop in 3rd-party software support and the invasion of shovelware after that.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 3, 2018)

April 1st technically falls under Spring time, so...

I hope it's an April Fool's Joke, I'd die laughing. Of course, I'm not opposed to it being for real.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jan 3, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> At one point I would have agreed with you, but then that EU study leaked that showed piracy has no significant impact on game sales. And on top of that, the Switch is already doing leagues better in 3rd party support than its predecessor



Although I do think that "predecessor" (the 3DS) was suffering in 3rd-party software support partly because of what had happened previously with the NDS.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 3, 2018)

hiroakihsu said:


> Although I do think that "predecessor" (the 3DS) was suffering in 3rd-party software support partly because of what had happened previously with the NDS.



This. I don't think piracy has a direct effect on game sales.. rather than game development. It'd be a deterring factor to develop for a console that's open. In my opinion, anyways.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 3, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-will-offer-team-executor-switch-modchip-installations.493237/


But I'm in Europe, shipping to you will cost tons!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw who is that hekxyz person? I never heard of him/her before.


----------



## V-Temp (Jan 3, 2018)

Noroxus said:


> This guy is jumping to conclusions more than a grasshopper. How is he supposed to know what they have made....
> Just gotta wait for more information instead of this theory crafting..



Misused 'stolen work' claims aside, the actual outline on what this is comes from an informed place and odds on his deduction being correct are quite high but certainly not guaranteed. The problem for near everyone is the lack of info in general and the rather brazen claims, which still ring as a bit more of a grandstanding for marketing than the actual reality but it will depend on the exact method.

The timing, of course, is very much opportunistic especially with how its a very targeted "put your fears aside" sort of angle on their announcement.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 3, 2018)

SonyNintendoGamer1 said:


> No way, is this real? And ALL firmwares? If so, absolutely embarassing for reswitched devs who kept saying to stay on 3.0 or we’re screwed/we’ll be waiting years if we update haha.
> 
> Hoping for the best, I’m on 4.0.1 and have been enjoying my Switch, gonna love it even more modded


its just the process of waiting for homebrew apps/cfw to exist and of course installing the mod which will obviously be some kind of hardmod


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 3, 2018)

hiroakihsu said:


> Although I do think that "predecessor" (the 3DS) was suffering in 3rd-party software support partly because of what had happened previously with the NDS.


I was referring to the Wii U, which flopped


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Jan 3, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> It’s not possible to “pwn” a device forever...
> In the worst case there will be new revision of the console that will have a different bootloader and the modchip won’t work on those models



So what? They can't invalidate the old hardware. The old hardware will stay compatible with future games.


----------



## V-Temp (Jan 3, 2018)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> So what? They can't invalidate the old hardware. The old hardware will stay compatible with future games.



If this is actually a glitcher, it will invalidate the hardware on its own just fine by running down its internal EoL timeframe considerably.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jan 3, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I was referring to the Wii U, which flopped



The same can be said for the Wii U as well, as it was suffering in 3rd-party support partly because of the rampant piracy scene on the Wii.

Edit: Anyways I'm not saying in any way that I'm against the Switch being hacked to run backups...It's a doubled-sided sword; I'm just as happy as the next person to see the Switch hacked to run backups, but I'm also worried at the same time that it'll affect 3rd-party support in the future, since I'd also like to see good official games come out for it.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 3, 2018)

hiroakihsu said:


> But so did the NDS and PSP in their early years, and then look what happened after those got hacked.


yes exactly, the units sold like candy.
but maybe if the switch gets (piracy) this early, then maybe it could cause 3rd party dev to pass on making content.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 3, 2018)

hiroakihsu said:


> The same can be said for the Wii U as well, as it was suffering in 3rd-party support partly because of the rampant piracy scene on the Wii.


There were a lot of factors that went into the Wii U's failure, but I doubt that's one of them, given that EA and Ubisoft at least TRIED to support it at launch


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 3, 2018)

If it's from Team Xecuter, it's likely a modchip of some kind, but their reputation suggests this will be actively supported for a good while.

However, given Nintendo made the Switch to be disposable with its sealed battery and no clean way to replace it, it's still a notion that you're basically just renting the console at $300 a pop. And that's assuming you can get one at all.

As long as whatever this "perma-pwn" device is that they'll plan to sell can be easily transferred from one console to the next, it has a chance of outliving the console. Otherwise, whatever they ask for it will be too much if its life is basically tied with the health of the sealed battery inside.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> There were a lot of factors that went into the Wii U's failure, but I doubt that's one of them, given that EA and Ubisoft at least TRIED to support it at launch


Agreed, like the fact that the PS3 and 360 were using modern POWER based CPU's while the WiiU's CPU was basically borrowed wholesale from the CPU that was in the PowerMac G3... a whole two decades ago (if not longer). It was more than a generation behind, and Nintendo's reputation for how it mistreats third parties is well deserved.


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Jan 3, 2018)

hiroakihsu said:


> The same can be said for the Wii U as well, as it was suffering in 3rd-party support partly because of the rampant piracy scene on the Wii.
> 
> Edit: Anyways I'm not saying in any way that I'm against the Switch being hacked to run backups...It's a doubled-sided sword; I'm just as happy as the next person to see the Switch hacked to run backups, but I'm also worried at the same time that it'll affect 3rd-party support in the future, since I'd also like to see good official games come out for it.



That's rediculous. 3rd parties don't drop support because of piracy. If that were true, HBO wouldn't even exist.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 3, 2018)

Pleng said:


> You don't really have a valid argument for _not_ running Android other than "there's plenty of other devices that do that" when we've already established that there actually isn't.


There are.  There's the Shield Portable/Tablet, GPD products, and a million Android phones/tablets with higher-end GPUs.



Pleng said:


> I honestly find it hard to believe that you really can't see any positives to having the _entire_ Android library instantly available on the device.


I honestly find it hard to believe you think Android is worth a damn for gaming.  If that was the case then Shield products would've sold way better than Switch and Nvidia never would've partnered with Nintendo.



Pleng said:


> ...and without the portibility of a portable!


Also without the cost or throttling.  You think Saturn and N64 emulation won't lag on Switch if someone hacks together an Android port?  They will.  Doubly so if anyone can get them running portable.  A Shield TV is the better option for demanding emulators.  Saves you $100+ on a modchip and the wasted effort installing an OS you've surely got running on five other devices by now.

The prospect of running Steam games is intriguing, but running Android games is a downgrade from what Switch already does (lighter OS and newer games), even if you do factor in emulators.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jan 3, 2018)

SonyUSA said:


> Team-Xecuter revealed in a teaser a method to bypass all Switch security in a manner that they claim will never be patched by Nintendo and is compatible with every firmware available!
> 
> In the video, they show a custom boot image and have publicly posted the Stage2 Bootloader key (package 1.1) which has been confirmed to be legit as proof of their pwnage over the device.
> 
> ...



so would this mean I'd have to solder the chip in the switch case? hopefully its not TOO difficult


----------



## cagycee (Jan 3, 2018)

Xzi said:


> How pissed would everyone be if the modchip was $299.99 + tax?


Rather buy a computer at that price to run my everlasting emulators






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

As a matter of a fact, wouldn't it be nice to run Kodi on the Switch. I'd be really looking forward to this instead of getting amazon's firestick.


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jan 3, 2018)

True, massive piracy drastically affects to third party support, just look at Sony's PS1, PS2 and PSP.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 3, 2018)

Billy Acuña said:


> True, massive piracy drastically affects to third party support, just look at Sony's PS1, PS2 and PSP.



PS2 has a gigantic library with tons of 3rd party support.

Not really the best example to give ;')


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jan 3, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> PS2 has a gigantic library with tons of 3rd party support.
> 
> Not really the best example to give ;')


This is supposed to be an ironic reply.


----------



## ken28 (Jan 3, 2018)

Billy Acuña said:


> True, massive piracy drastically affects to third party support, just look at Sony's PS1, PS2 and PSP.


or the ds.


----------



## GoodTofuFriday (Jan 3, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> if that is possible (dont know if it is) then maybe that is why they are talking about a 'high price' tag.


Cant recall the exact details, but it was laid out in detail at 34c3 during the switch hax talks. Nintendo had built up a lot of security, but thanks to the hardware bypass in the tegra x1, it meant nothing. And then nintendo messed up with how they handled sleep/wake mode, which also bypassed and granted access around security into the kernals trusted zone.

The sleep/wake may be possible to fix, but it seems pretty integrated into how the os was designed, imo at least. 

The tegra part cannot be fixed. Maybe there is a way to disable it during manufacturing, but that would require to chnage the manufacturing process just for nintendo. And nvidia probably wont do that unless Nintendo ponys up money for what is then a custom chip.
Or Nintendo buys tegra x2 chips, which can run at x1 speeds with more battery life, or run faster with less battery. Thus call it  "New Switch"


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 3, 2018)

Hmm. Too bad piracy would happen this soon.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Hmm. Too bad piracy would happen this soon.


Yeah it is nice when something gets games first.



Xzi said:


> There are.  There's the Shield Portable/Tablet, GPD products, and a million Android phones/tablets with higher-end GPUs.
> 
> 
> I honestly find it hard to believe you think Android is worth a damn for gaming.  If that was the case then Shield products would've sold way better than Switch and Nvidia never would've partnered with Nintendo.
> ...



If more games, more better, easy way to achieve a functional goal (I am the last person you have to sell the notion that android emulators are not highly optimised and feature rich to, however they do work and can play games suitably like their original devices which is all most want from an emulator) and it is not going to harm things are not selling it to you then maybe "for some it is a value adding proposition" will make some headway.

Though a Nintendo themed phone/tablet a la the kindle but Nintendo would have been an amazing thing from where I sit the mere porting of android seems like one of those things that really needs no objection.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 3, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> You should know by now that most of the temp doesn't.


I sure as hell know I don't

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm sure it's a hardware solution... But I just can't see it being a modchip. The switch is super thin and tiny. And super delicate... hoping for a dongle of some sort


----------



## Lukerz (Jan 3, 2018)

All those suckers waiting on 3.0.0. All for nothing. XD


----------



## PoppaDre (Jan 3, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 110016
> 
> I hope it'll be an option _not_ to replace the Nintendo logo with this abomination.
> Why would you watermark hax anyway?



They have since xbox1 days


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2018)

PoppaDre said:


> They have since xbox1 days


You could have brought up the notion going back further still


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 3, 2018)

cots said:


> I'm glad Xecuter is still around and is hopefully producing a new modchip. Call me oldskool, but I enjoy the soldering experience. I still have a few Xecuter3 XBOX 1 modchips laying around.



YOU DO???? I want another of those for my other OG XBOX.......

On Topic: Xecuter rox the box yet again, i cant wait. Hope its a proper old school modchip, software hacks are cool but wheres the sense of dread you get while soldering and the sense of achievement you get after a successful mopchip install!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



acidmango said:


> A major reason for the Sega Dreamcast downfall was the accidental public distro (via magazine) of a disc that had code that could boot backups.
> (wasnt the only reason though, they also had a high fail rate)



Also failed because the PS2 was launched with HUUUUUUUUGE sony hype and everybody who owed a PS1 bought one, effectively ending the Dreamcast overnight.


----------



## tpax (Jan 3, 2018)

Actually, I wanted to sell my Switch until recently, because I'm really bored after finishing Zelda, Mario and Xenoblade Chronicles 2. This may change with CFW support. I'd love to play some original Game Boy and Game Gear games on my Switch.


----------



## MeAndHax (Jan 3, 2018)

tpax said:


> Actually, I wanted to sell my Switch until recently, because I'm really bored after finishing Zelda, Mario and Xenoblade Chronicles 2. This may change with CFW support. I'd love to play some original Game Boy and Game Gear games on my Switch.


Are u not excited for future Switch games?


----------



## Soraiko (Jan 3, 2018)

I hope it's not a mod Chip. (I cant install mod Chips)


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 3, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> That brings me back to ye olden days <З
> Those where the days~





This is what it used to be all about....


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> Are u not excited for future Switch games?


https://www.gamefaqs.com/switch/upcoming/1-north-america

https://www.polygon.com/e3/2017/6/13/15792380/nintendo-e3-2017

Pulse about the same, if it is in any way raised it is more likely because the intro music from one of the videos above is still playing.


----------



## tpax (Jan 3, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> Are u not excited for future Switch games?



I am, but there is nothing on the radar right now or at least announced for this year. Years will pass until Metroid, Bayonetta or Animal Crossing. I hope that there will be something interesting announced at the next Nintendo Direct.


----------



## MeAndHax (Jan 3, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> https://www.gamefaqs.com/switch/upcoming/1-north-america
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/e3/2017/6/13/15792380/nintendo-e3-2017
> 
> Pulse about the same, if it is in any way raised it is more likely because the intro music from one of the videos above is still playing.


Yeah... looks like 2018 will be very disappointing for the Switch


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 3, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Probably a modchip, if it was software based or cartridge based they would be able to patch it.



A modchip alone doesn't mean Nintendo can't try something, depending on the hack, I remember MS once updated phat 360 consoles which required alterations to RGH.


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 3, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> A modchip alone doesn't mean Nintendo can't try something, depending on the hack, I remember MS once updated phat 360 consoles which required alterations to RGH.



As has already been said a number of times in this thread, a hardware reviosn has been used by MS, Sony and Nintendo to combat modchip style hacks.


----------



## MeAndHax (Jan 3, 2018)

nikeymikey said:


> As has already been said a number of times in this thread, a hardware reviosn has been used by MS, Sony and Nintendo to combat modchip style hacks.


Yeah... but somehow Microsoft was able to patch J-Tag - even though its a hardware mod


You can only install J-Tag right now if you have an older version of the dashboard


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 3, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> Yeah... looks like 2018 will be very disappointing for the Switch


They haven't even had their January direct yet, which is where they will very likely announce their 2018 lineup.


----------



## MeAndHax (Jan 3, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> They haven't even had their January direct yet, which is where they will very likely announce their 2018 lineup.


Well, I hope.


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 3, 2018)

nikeymikey said:


> As has already been said a number of times in this thread, a hardware reviosn has been used by MS, Sony and Nintendo to combat modchip style hacks.



And they've also tried software methods (JTAG, RGH 1 vs 2, boot 2/system menu 4.2 and 3.56+).

They didn't ultimately prevent hacks but they did make it harder.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 3, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> Yeah... but somehow Microsoft was able to patch J-Tag - even though its a hardware mod
> 
> 
> You can only install J-Tag right now if you have an older version of the dashboard


Microsoft fixed the JTAG exploit because they burned one of the CPU's e-fuses after updating the 360's kernel, effectively patching the exploit and rendering a downgrade impossible at the same time. Howerer, if Team Xecuter has actually managed to take over the Switch's bootchain then no downgrade should be needed at all, so even if the Switch has e-fuses just like the 360 they're basically useless in this scenario.

Of course this is all speculation as nobody knows how this method works, and even if it's something like that then it can still be "patched" by making another hardware revision. But hey, no matter what it is, it's still pretty mindblowing to see the Switch hacked wide open in so little time if you ask me (and I don't even own one, so I coulnd't care less about muh piracy).


----------



## haxan (Jan 3, 2018)

do you guys think that early switch hacks will cause developers to step away from the switch? (not that i have any problem with the hacks)
just a thought and a worry i have.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> They haven't even had their January direct yet, which is where they will very likely announce their 2018 lineup.


You expect something worthwhile to come from a Nintendo Direct, something all those other second and third party devs have not shouted from the rooftops, investor reports have not detailed and journalists have not variously dug up? Are you still drunk from new year's eve?


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 3, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> You expect something worthwhile to come from a Nintendo Direct, something all those other second and third party devs have not shouted from the rooftops, investor reports have not detailed and journalists have not variously dug up? Are you still drunk from new year's eve?


Nintendo announced the 2017 lineup at their January direct, including odyssey and Zelda. We only knew slightly about Mario because bits of it showed up in the December switch announcement video. We got actual announcements of games at the   direct.
And info on a game announcement for the January direct was accidentally leaked


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 3, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> A modchip alone doesn't mean Nintendo can't try something, depending on the hack, I remember MS once updated phat 360 consoles which required alterations to RGH.


That is true. Xecuter claims it can't be patched, but they might have missed something. Just as Nintendo constantly misses flaws in their code, hackers can also make mistakes.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 3, 2018)

haxan said:


> do you guys think that early switch hacks will cause developers to step away from the switch? (not that i have any problem with the hacks)
> just a thought and a worry i have.


Nah, I don't think so. Look at the DS and Wii: they both have been hacked in all possible and imaginable ways out there and they still had a huge number of third-party games. Sure, they've both had a ton of shovelware games too, but that was mainly because they were hugely popular consoles with very cheap development costs, so that doesn't have anything to do with piracy (afterall the whole point of shovelware games is to make a game with very low effort/dev costs and then try to sell a lot of copies by pricing it lower than other games, so shovelware devs should _avoid_ platforms riddled with piracy instead of releasing stuff on them)


----------



## haxan (Jan 3, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Nah, I don't think so. Look at the DS and Wii: they both have been hacked in all possible and imaginable ways out there and they still had a huge number of third-party games. Sure, they've both had a ton of shovelware games too, but that was mainly because they were hugely popular consoles with very cheap development costs, so that doesn't have anything to do with piracy (afterall the whole point of shovelware games is to make a game with very low effort/dev costs and then try to sell a lot of copies by pricing it lower than other games, so shovelware devs should _avoid_ platforms riddled with piracy instead of releasing stuff on them)



thanks for the reply man!
I do see your point and i'm glad/relieved hacking won't kill off the switch (seeing how short life span it had before the hacks dev kicked in)
looking forward to see the switch scene grow


----------



## AkitoUF (Jan 3, 2018)

This is exciting news but for some reason I don't want the Switch to be cracked yet.
I KNOW if I pirate mine I'll stop playing on it, I already know I'm not playing my games on my recently hacked PS3, games I always wanted to bought.
For some reason, when games don't cost me money I don't feel the will to finish them and I'd hate that happened to me with the Switch, I'm loving the console and its games so far.

Still, exciting news, I want to see how this turns out.


----------



## tpax (Jan 3, 2018)

AkitoUF said:


> This is exciting news but for some reason I don't want the Switch to be cracked yet.
> I KNOW if I pirate mine I'll stop playing on it, I already know I'm not playing my games on my recently hacked PS3, games I always wanted to bought.
> For some reason, when games don't cost me money I don't feel the will to finish them and I'd hate that happened to me with the Switch, I'm loving the console and its games so far.
> 
> Still, exciting news, I want to see how this turns out.



Well, no one is forcing you to pirate anything. I know what you mean, if you don't buy a game, you don't feel the value of that game and actually no motivation to finish it, a lesson I learned in my early gaming days. Even though I had CFW on my 3DS, even with a backup loader, I bought every game that I wanted to play and used the CFW solely for emulation. 
Same story with the Switch, I'm really looking forward to play some old Nintendo and Sega stuff on it.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 4, 2018)

AkitoUF said:


> This is exciting news but for some reason I don't want the Switch to be cracked yet.
> I KNOW if I pirate mine I'll stop playing on it, I already know I'm not playing my games on my recently hacked PS3, games I always wanted to bought.
> For some reason, when games don't cost me money I don't feel the will to finish them and I'd hate that happened to me with the Switch, I'm loving the console and its games so far.
> 
> Still, exciting news, I want to see how this turns out.



Yeah i think this is the issue with me too. If I have a million games, I just never finish any of them. I got a flashcart for my DS years ago and loaded it with tons of games, but I never made any progress because I had such a large collection of games I wanted to play that I never could truly experience them


----------



## tpax (Jan 4, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> Yeah i think this is the issue with me too. If I have a million games, I just never finish any of them. I got a flashcart for my DS years ago and loaded it with tons of games, but I never made any progress because I had such a large collection of games I wanted to play that I never could truly experience them



You won't have that problem with the Switch, since the Switch doesn't have a large collection of games that you will want to play. So don't worry, mate.


----------



## OctolingRift (Jan 4, 2018)

Please be real since I won't have to worry about my switch firmware


----------



## geodeath (Jan 4, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Yaba Sanshiro (uoYabause) say's hi...




But what is the state of most good games? Man, if this really is good you made my day!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pleng said:


> Yaba Sanshiro (uoYabause) say's hi...




Well, i just took a look at the compatibility chart, it does not look that well.. Some games might be all right, but i am talking about almost perfect emulation here, expecting very few glitches or a ratio of perfect/non perfect games of a 70/80% at least to consider an emulator great. Not to dismiss the hard work it is already, just stating the obvious, that saturn is still behind in having really great emulators.


----------



## xpoverzion (Jan 4, 2018)

I don't even know why Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, etc even worry about piracy.  The percentage of people who even know how to pirate, or take the time to learn how to pirate these consoles is negligible compared to the masses that buy the product because they don't know how, or even have the time to hack.  The vast majority of people that buy gaming consoles are completely clueless when it comes to computer skills that are necessary to hack these consoles.  Needless to say, these masses won't be hacking their consoles.

Take the PS3 for example.  Statistics show that there were over 80 million units sold.  When you look at the download statistics for the files used to crack the PS3, most of these files only show tens of thousands, or hundreds of thousands of downloads.  Torrent downloads are not accounted for here, but most people are not downloading critical hack files off of torrent sites unless you want to brick your console.  These files are usually downloaded off of reputable scene sites.  I would estimate that only about 1-2% of the consoles are hacked, and that's being generous.  From what I have observed, similar statistics can be said for the Wii U as well.  In all reality, piracy on these consoles only affects a small sliver of the total profit margin that these companies and game developers make.  No matter how "easy" the hack is, it will still have very little affect on the bottom line for these companies as the vast majority of the population does not have even the basic computer skills necessary to apply these hacks.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jan 4, 2018)

Devin said:


> I did and DayVeeBoi found another talk that may be related to the solution as well. Posts are quoted below.





The Real Jdbye said:


> I seem to recall something like that from the stream as well. Did you find it?


I'm not sure if I heard this correctly or not, but did anyone else catch this sentence; "...they actually filled up this space, just fixing bugs"


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 4, 2018)

DayVeeBoi said:


> I'm not sure if I heard this correctly or not, but did anyone else catch this sentence; "...they actually filled up this space, just fixing bugs"


Yeah I caught that. So if that is true, a bug similar to sighax wouldn't be able to be patched because the space used to store bootrom patches is already filled.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jan 4, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> I don't even know why Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, etc even worry about piracy.  The percentage of people who even know how to pirate, or take the time to learn how to pirate these consoles is negligible compared to the masses that buy the product.  The vast majority of people that buy gaming consoles are completely clueless when it comes to computer skills that are necessary to hack these consoles.  Needless to say, these masses won't be hacking their consoles.
> 
> Take the PS3 for example.  Statistics show that there were over 80 million units sold.  When you look at the download statistics for the files used to crack the PS3, most of these files only show tens of thousands, or hundreds of thousands of downloads.  Torrent downloads are not accounted for here, but most people are not downloading critical hack files off of torrent sites unless you want to brick your console.  These files are usually downloaded off of reputable scene sites.  I would estimate that only about 1-2% of the consoles are hacked, and that's being generous.  From what I have observed, similar statistics can be said for the Wii U as well.  In all reality, piracy on these consoles only affects a small sliver of the total profit margin that these companies and game developers make.  No matter how "easy" the hack is, it will still have very little affect on the bottom line for these companies as the vast majority of the population does not have even the basic computer skills necessary to apply these hacks.



You know you would think at this point most of the people in this forum would've heard of the piracy study that showed that piracy has no effect on sales, and even the most skeptical of us would at least consider who would want to suppress it, why they would want to suppress and just how they actually got the EU. to withhold it.

The US entertainment industry straight fucking owns politicians. The governors of TWO states are actors, as well as an EX-PRESIDENT. Nevermind that the current sitting president that had a television show, (since it was before his time). There's really only one organization that could force the EU to suppress their own study, obviously the US govt.

*Edit:* Originally I attributed the Study to Britain, It was awhile since I heard anything of it (and my memory sucks). Here is a link to the actual paper produced from the study).
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheCyberQuake said:


> Yeah I caught that. So if that is true, a bug similar to sighax wouldn't be able to be patched because the space used to store bootrom patches is already filled.


That's what it sounds like to me, and probably is also why TX is claiming that it can't be patched without a hardware revision. I'm just running on straight speculation here. I do know that the CLKscrew research was published in August, and that the Switch is just another ARM system so it isn't really much of a reach to think that TX could've started working on it at anytime between August and their announcement (if indeed it is based on that specific glitch/vuln). Spring sounds pretty optimistic if they haven't been working on it since then.


----------



## xpoverzion (Jan 4, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> Yeah i think this is the issue with me too. If I have a million games, I just never finish any of them. I got a flashcart for my DS years ago and loaded it with tons of games, but I never made any progress because I had such a large collection of games I wanted to play that I never could truly experience them


Here's a solution to your problems.  Find a hot girl who likes to play these games as well.  Start a game together, and play all the way through that game together whenever you both have the time to play it.  Share the experience.  With a fun gaming buddy, preferably a hot girl that you can share "post gaming" experiences with, playing one game at a time from start to finish is much easier to do.  This works for me.  Otherwise, I know how it goes when you are just playing on your own, and you have downloaded hundreds of games, it's easy to keep switching from one game to the next, never finishing any of them.


----------



## leerpsp (Jan 4, 2018)

I just got back from bestbuy! after seeing this I got an extra switch because I know people are about to start buying them up and putting the price way up there and if they did that I would not be able to buy me a switch for a long time.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 4, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> I just got back from bestbuy! after seeing this I got an extra switch because I know people are about to start buying them up and putting the price way up there and if they did that I would not be able to buy me a switch for a long time.


No, that won't happen. Not at least the product is officially revealed, and even then still probably not.


----------



## leerpsp (Jan 4, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> No, that won't happen. Not at least the product is officially revealed, and even then still probably not.


you may be right on that happening when they reveal the product but if they come out with a new switch with new hardwere (like one with a bigger screen or something) then the old systems the ones out now will go up in price because they will be the hack-able ones. I'm just thinking way to far ahead is all.


----------



## TVL (Jan 4, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> Yeah i think this is the issue with me too. If I have a million games, I just never finish any of them. I got a flashcart for my DS years ago and loaded it with tons of games, but I never made any progress because I had such a large collection of games I wanted to play that I never could truly experience them



Yeah, there is something about having too many choices. The way I do it is I limit myself to 5 games I'm playing at any time (usually all from different genres), that way I play a game until I finish it or I get totally bored with it and at that point I go on to the next one. That works for me. But there is also that thing where you usually value something you paid for more than something you got for free.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm actually kind of sad about this


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 4, 2018)

Stephano said:


> I'm actually kind of sad about this


Why? Its been proven piracy doesn't harm game sales and I have yet to see a console actually fail because of piracy. Console piracy is a very small subsection of console users, most console owners don't have the capacity to even follow directions for a free software-only exploit, let alone a hardmod that involves opening the system.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Jan 4, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> *Why? Its been proven piracy doesn't harm game sales and I have yet to see a console actually fail because of piracy.* Console piracy is a very small subsection of console users, most console owners don't have the capacity to even follow directions for a free software-only exploit, let alone a hardmod that involves opening the system.


Exactly, its more the opposite...... ironically but true.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm trying to duck out of the Android-on-Switch debate but it's difficult with the responses I'm getting...



Xzi said:


> There are.  There's the Shield Portable/Tablet



Shield portable - out of production and less powerful than the switch
Shield Tablet - no built in controls (it's a Tablet...)



> , GPD products,



All GPD Android devices are far less powerful than the Switch...



> and a million Android phones/tablets with higher-end GPUs.



None of which have built-in controls.

So, please... enlighten me as to where I can get a portable Android device, with built-in controls, which is as powerful as the Switch. I'll even forgo you the claim of "far cheaper" - any one of these hundreds of similar devices you talk of can be just as much as the Switch.... I'd happily consider one. Especially if it features the same conveninet dock facility that the Switch has.




> I honestly find it hard to believe you think Android is worth a damn for gaming.  If that was the case then Shield products would've sold way better than Switch and Nvidia never would've partnered with Nintendo.



The Shield products were pretty-much showcases for the chipsets they featured. Tablets and TV boxes were peculiar choices for the second generation, as clearly a lot of convenience is lost by losing the portability, but then who knows just how long they've been in discussions with Nintendo about powering the Switch.



> Also without the cost or throttling.  You think Saturn and N64 emulation won't lag on Switch if someone hacks together an Android port?  They will.  Doubly so if anyone can get them running portable.



What are you talking about? These emulators already play pretty well on the original Shield, and flawlessly on the Shield TV. The Switch is far more powerful than the original Shield, even in portable mode, so you're going to see better performance.



> A Shield TV is the better option for demanding emulators.  Saves you $100+ on a modchip and the wasted effort installing an OS you've surely got running on five other devices by now.



I've got it running on more than 5... None of which are both as powerful and as portable as the Switch, though, and none of which have a TV dock facility (man I'm having to repeat myself a *lot*)



> The prospect of running Steam games is intriguing, but running Android games is a downgrade from what Switch already does (lighter OS and newer games), even if you do factor in emulators.



It's not a downgrade. Nobody's saying that you wouldn't be able to play Switch games as well (though if I had to chose between only Android, or Switch with the current library, I'd go for Android...). But you seem to be advocating that there's _no_ advantage to having Android and all the software that comes with it _in addition_ to being able to play all the Switch's library. And that makes no sense at all.


----------



## Ronhero (Jan 4, 2018)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> Yes, if it's a modchip which it will be hardware of some sorts because it's TX, they don't release anything for free. Will I be back in business, yes.  The person stealing 3ds has long since been banned. I wonder if everyone ended up getting theirs back...



I had a total of 10 out for repair / mod and got 4 back....


----------



## Xzi (Jan 4, 2018)

Pleng said:


> It's not a downgrade. Nobody's saying that you wouldn't be able to play Switch games as well (though if I had to chose between only Android, or Switch with the current library, I'd go for Android...). But you seem to be advocating that there's _no_ advantage to having Android and all the software that comes with it _in addition_ to being able to play all the Switch's library. And that makes no sense at all.


_No _advantage is taking it a bit far, but Windows/Linux present far more advantages and possibilities than Android does.  I'd rather add Switch's power (and built-in controls) to a more gaming-friendly OS.  Not only do you get all those emulators (and touchscreen support with Win10), you also get Steam, GOG, mods, etc.  I've seen Android at its best in Shield TV, it's not that impressive save for streaming.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 4, 2018)

Xzi said:


> _No _advantage is taking it a bit far, but Windows/Linux present far more advantages and possibilities than Android does.  I'd rather add Switch's power (and built-in controls) to a more gaming-friendly OS.  Not only do you get all those emulators (and touchscreen support with Win10), you also get Steam, GOG, mods, etc.  I've seen Android at its best in Shield TV, it's not that impressive save for streaming.



Well Windows is out of the question in any meaningful gaming way due to architecture differences. Linux would allow you to use a lot of emulators in a very touch-unfriendly environment, so you'd either have a load of emulators that are a PITA to use, or you'd have to wait for emulators to be optimized for portable devices; in which case they may as well just be ported to run straight on top of the Switch OS. I think you'd probably have similar issues with Windows emulators, as I doubt many of them have touch/small screen optimizations.

Android emulators are already designed to run on portable devices so for an _instant_ library it's still, as far as I can see, the best bet. Hopefully, of course, native emulators would be developed over time for anything that Android was unable to cope with.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 4, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Well Windows is out of the question in any meaningful gaming way due to architecture differences. Linux would allow you to use a lot of emulators in a very touch-unfriendly environment, so you'd either have a load of emulators that are a PITA to use, or you'd have to wait for emulators to be optimized for portable devices; in which case they may as well just be ported to run straight on top of the Switch OS. I think you'd probably have similar issues with Windows emulators, as I doubt many of them have touch/small screen optimizations.
> 
> Android emulators are already designed to run on portable devices so for an _instant_ library it's still, as far as I can see, the best bet. Hopefully, of course, native emulators would be developed over time for anything that Android was unable to cope with.


Eh, fair points.  From my point of view it's so mundane going through the effort to only get emulators I already have on several other devices, portable or not.  Android's native gaming library is completely uninteresting to me, the best stuff is just ports of games from older consoles anyway, aka the same stuff you get in emulators/roms.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 4, 2018)

Ok; horses for courses at the end of all that! Well this particular section of the conversation has reached it's natural conclusion then


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm excited about the hardware aspect and how to install it.


----------



## Yil (Jan 4, 2018)

I bet this have something to do with the jetson tx1 board?


----------



## Stephano (Jan 4, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Why? Its been proven piracy doesn't harm game sales and I have yet to see a console actually fail because of piracy. Console piracy is a very small subsection of console users, most console owners don't have the capacity to even follow directions for a free software-only exploit, let alone a hardmod that involves opening the system.


I'm familiar with that stat.
I slept on it and i realized piracy may be actually "harder" on the Switch compared to PS4 if it had any mainly do to the shear size of games. Since Ninty is rolling out those 64gb Carts soon, people intending to pirate games would still need to shell out a lot of cash for large SD cards. So its either spend money on games or SD cards.
I don't have a switch so i don't know if USB storage is a thing.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jan 4, 2018)

Memoir said:


> That's not how it works. The revision fixes the immediate/known issues and exploits. Nobody is saying a new revision is unhackable.





Ethan34 said:


> ???????????? what do you mean?
> just saying if the vulnerability is fixed in new revision then newer firmwares might not be exploitable. Again look at the wii, the very early models all had the boot rsa signature flaw which allowed them to have something simillar to b9s on 3ds, yet newer hardware revisions cant have that because has been fixed...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...





blujay said:


> This makes no sense. If they make a hardware revision (not a new design, such as a "Nintendo New Switch") then the revision will most likely only fix the original problem.
> Such as, if the original problem consisted of sending the wrong instruction under *x * circumstance, then they will fix it by sending the right instruction
> 
> Like Memoir says below me, nobody is saying a new revision is "unhackable". Only that by creating a hardware revision, they aren't opening it up to new bugs.



You meant old bugs , new bugs is where people test new hardware for old vulnerabilities rather then new ones 

I heard about backdoors goto www.Intel.com it seems they have them in spades


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jan 4, 2018)

Ronhero said:


> I had a total of 10 out for repair / mod and got 4 back....



Ouch, he destroyed his own reputation.  Nobody finally tracked him down I guess.


----------



## huntertron1 (Jan 4, 2018)

SonyUSA said:


> Team-Xecuter revealed in a teaser a method to bypass all Switch security in a manner that they claim will never be patched by Nintendo and is compatible with every firmware available!
> 
> In the video, they show a custom boot image and have publicly posted the Stage2 Bootloader key (package 1.1) which has been confirmed to be legit as proof of their pwnage over the device.
> 
> ...



hiya cfw for dsi i asked whats next in one of my blogs...
then bam switch mod chips
what?


----------



## Ronhero (Jan 4, 2018)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> Ouch, he destroyed his own reputation.  Nobody finally tracked him down I guess.



I found out some stuff, PM me i hate putting peoples personal lifes on blast


----------



## Taffy (Jan 4, 2018)

I'd start graciously rejoicing right now, but I'm in class and I can't make a scene.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Jan 4, 2018)

Team-Xecuter revealed in a teaser a method to bypass all Switch security in a manner that they claim will never be patched by Nintendo and is compatible with every firmware

After a while they'll stop supporting the first gen of their "unpatchable" device and claim that Nintendo blocked it, if you want to continue, you'll have to update to a new device. Just like 360 days.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2018)

YoshiB said:


> I'd start graciously rejoicing right now, but I'm in class and I can't make a scene.



I was streaming linux on ps4 and the viewers didnt believe me when i told them they were like but you are on the ps4 and im like DONT YOU UNDERSTAND??!! Huge news this scene is so dwarfing last gen xbox one dev mode ps4 just abused at this point and now switch coming along nicely we moving out here!


----------



## I pwned U! (Jan 4, 2018)

I still cannot believe that here we are, less than a year since the Switch launched, and already there is a homebrew launcher and CFW being developed.

Instead of playing certain games on my Wii U, I will probably wait to play their ports. It is time for me to start saving up for a Switch!


Spoiler: Offtopic:






vb_encryption_vb said:


> Ouch, he destroyed his own reputation.  Nobody finally tracked him down I guess.


I think I did...


Spoiler



http://rockfordmugshots.com/profile/1274350/charles-gee-hundshamer/

https://bailbondcity.com/indiana/insex-inmate-HUNDSHAMER/886043

I ordered some hardmod-ready Micro SD adapters from him a few years ago (they got sent back to him because he probably got my address wrong, but I received them the second time they were shipped out),  and I did a search for the name on the envelope and found these.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

God damn, that was fast. Nintendo's choice of Nvidia obviously wasn't smart on their part.


----------



## FIXMY3DS (Jan 4, 2018)

Sadly, this is apparently a product and not some free thing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 4, 2018)

FIXMY3DS said:


> Sadly, this is apparently a product and not some free thing.


Why would we be sad? Mod chips, flash carts and such were the way of things for many years.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 4, 2018)

yoyoyo69 said:


> Team-Xecuter revealed in a teaser a method to bypass all Switch security in a manner that they claim will never be patched by Nintendo and is compatible with every firmware
> 
> After a while they'll stop supporting the first gen of their "unpatchable" device and claim that Nintendo blocked it, if you want to continue, you'll have to update to a new device. Just like 360 days.


that is not what happened in the 360 days though
 you had to get new hardware because M$ made new hardware revisions on the drive or used different manufacturers and had a shit ton of different drives
 they didn't claim anything the HW was actually revised and new hardware was actually needed if it wasn't then someone would have figured it out and they had competition from lizard too  
of course Nintendo will  make  new hardware revision that will block or try and block the hack and future  ones


----------



## Whole lotta love (Jan 4, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Why? *Its been proven piracy doesn't harm game sales* and I have yet to see a console actually fail because of piracy. Console piracy is a very small subsection of console users, most console owners don't have the capacity to even follow directions for a free software-only exploit, let alone a hardmod that involves opening the system.



citation on this?


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 5, 2018)

Whole lotta love said:


> citation on this?


The study was linked a page or so back, I quoted the post below:




DayVeeBoi said:


> You know you would think at this point most of the people in this forum would've heard of the piracy study that showed that piracy has no effect on sales, and even the most skeptical of us would at least consider who would want to suppress it, why they would want to suppress and just how they actually got the EU. to withhold it.
> 
> The US entertainment industry straight fucking owns politicians. The governors of TWO states are actors, as well as an EX-PRESIDENT. Nevermind that the current sitting president that had a television show, (since it was before his time). There's really only one organization that could force the EU to suppress their own study, obviously the US govt.
> 
> ...


----------



## BQuail (Jan 5, 2018)

NOW I've got a good reason to buy one...


----------



## skydancer93 (Jan 5, 2018)

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ctre_could_potentially_affect_nintendo_switch

Looks like NintendoLife basically gave it way why it's "future proof". But if Windows can fix it with the OS, why can't Nintendo do the same?


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 5, 2018)

skydancer93 said:


> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ctre_could_potentially_affect_nintendo_switch
> 
> Looks like NintendoLife basically gave it way why it's "future proof". But if Windows can fix it with the OS, why can't Nintendo do the same?


That's not what is being used. That's a software vulnerability, and it isn't future proof as an update would fix it.


----------



## rickwj324 (Jan 5, 2018)

I haven't purchased a Switch yet and will wait a while to see where the CFW scene goes.  I honestly have held off buying one simply because of the lack of games.  Mario Odyssey is the only game that makes me want to buy one at this time.


----------



## Rune (Jan 5, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> The study was linked a page or so back, I quoted the post below:


That study talks about movies, games, and music as a whole. Music and movies arent affected as much because most people subscribe to streaming services. Also with movies, people pay for the cinema experience. With games, the majority of the numbers I'd imagine would be made up of Xbox and Playstation gamers, where hacking their consoles would be far more difficult, especially when you consider the fact that people also want to game online.
The ones who get hit the most by piracy are basically Nintendo devices and handheld devices because they seem to get cracked sooner, and also because online isnt usually a major selling point on those platforms (making it a sacrifice the pirates are willing to make).
I'd be a liar if I said I didnt support the hacking of consoles, homebrew, etc. I own pretty much every retro console and have some sort of flash cart, homebrew or backup loader installed on each of them. But I also understand that if the Switch is going to be cracked wide open so soon after release, this could potentially discourage devs from wanting to invest time into making games on this platform in the future. Which is something I dont want to see.


----------



## Spider_Man (Jan 5, 2018)

when people come claiming future proof...... hmmm pinch of salt.

i find this claim to be rather large considering how young the switch is and how early this hack is.

im sure nintendo will find ways to block it


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 5, 2018)

Retroboy said:


> when people come claiming future proof...... hmmm pinch of salt.
> 
> i find this claim to be rather large considering how young the switch is and how early this hack is.
> 
> im sure nintendo will find ways to block it


It CAN'T be blocked. It's an exploit with the hardware itself, since Nintendo used the Nvidia Tegra X1, which has been documented for a WHILE now. They's have to make an entirely new hardware revision to block it, and even then, at least 4.8 million Switches are already hackable with this method.


----------



## ploggy (Jan 5, 2018)

In my experience "Future Proof" is PR speak for update-able as in whatever Modchip they release can be updated to potentially counter any blocks Nintendo put in place.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 5, 2018)

sks316 said:


> It CAN'T be blocked. It's an exploit with the hardware itself, since Nintendo used the Nvidia Tegra X1, which has been documented for a WHILE now. They's have to make an entirely new hardware revision to block it, and even then, at least 4.8 million Switches are already hackable with this method.


And more than 10 million worldwide already


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 5, 2018)

Rune said:


> But I also understand that if the Switch is going to be cracked wide open so soon after release, this could potentially discourage devs from wanting to invest time into making games on this platform in the future. Which is something I dont want to see.


I don't think that will happen. The Switch is currently the fastest selling console of all time according to a front page article on here. Nintendo has sold what, like 10s of millions of these things already? If this thing is easy to install and use, it'll probably sell hundreds of thousands. If it's not, it will be significantly less than that. Either figure equates to a fraction of 1 percent of the entire Switch user base. It's like 1 glass of water taken out of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## spiderman1216 (Jan 5, 2018)

Rune said:


> That study talks about movies, games, and music as a whole. Music and movies arent affected as much because most people subscribe to streaming services. Also with movies, people pay for the cinema experience. With games, the majority of the numbers I'd imagine would be made up of Xbox and Playstation gamers, where hacking their consoles would be far more difficult, especially when you consider the fact that people also want to game online.
> The ones who get hit the most by piracy are basically Nintendo devices and handheld devices because they seem to get cracked sooner, and also because online isnt usually a major selling point on those platforms (making it a sacrifice the pirates are willing to make).
> I'd be a liar if I said I didnt support the hacking of consoles, homebrew, etc. I own pretty much every retro console and have some sort of flash cart, homebrew or backup loader installed on each of them. But I also understand that if the Switch is going to be cracked wide open so soon after release, this could potentially discourage devs from wanting to invest time into making games on this platform in the future. Which is something I dont want to see.




I really doubt this hack will do much to discourage developers from investing in the Switch platform I think it's safe to say that piracy on console is so minuscule it's not worth worry about.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 5, 2018)

spiderman1216 said:


> I really doubt this hack will do much to discourage developers from investing in the Switch platform I think it's safe to say that piracy on console is so minuscule it's not worth worry about.


I agree here. I personally don't condone piracy, and the only reason I mod consoles is for the game mods and online revival services like Wiimmfi and RiiConnect24. Piracy is just meh, I'd rather support the developers.


----------



## ploggy (Jan 5, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I agree here. I personally don't condone piracy, and the only reason I mod consoles is for the game mods and online revival services like Wiimmfi and RiiConnect24. Piracy is just meh, I'd rather support the developers.


I just want the ability to play my latest bought games AND be able to use Homebrew at the same time.. If this "method" allows this and Softmods dont, it's going to be hard to not consider it tbh.


----------



## tpax (Jan 5, 2018)

Rune said:


> That study talks about movies, games, and music as a whole. Music and movies arent affected as much because most people subscribe to streaming services. Also with movies, people pay for the cinema experience. With games, the majority of the numbers I'd imagine would be made up of Xbox and Playstation gamers, where hacking their consoles would be far more difficult, especially when you consider the fact that people also want to game online.
> The ones who get hit the most by piracy are basically Nintendo devices and handheld devices because they seem to get cracked sooner, and also because online isnt usually a major selling point on those platforms (making it a sacrifice the pirates are willing to make).
> I'd be a liar if I said I didnt support the hacking of consoles, homebrew, etc. I own pretty much every retro console and have some sort of flash cart, homebrew or backup loader installed on each of them. But I also understand that if the Switch is going to be cracked wide open so soon after release, this could potentially discourage devs from wanting to invest time into making games on this platform in the future. Which is something I dont want to see.



LOL you didn't ready the study, did you? The result of that study was, that movies and music are indeed affected by piracy since it has direct negative impact on sales. Games on the contrary have a positive impact because of the piracy, since people who pirated a game tend to buy it one way or another. They are not talking about consones where you can't pirate games, they are SPECIFICALLY talking about games that were pirated and then afterwards bought by the same individuals. Another aspect is the positive effect of hype which is a result of a certain game being pirated so often, that the popularity of that game increases on some media channels like internet boards, youtube etc., which leads to a higher demand for that game saleswise. You are not smarter than people for whom surveys are their bread and butter.


----------



## smf (Jan 5, 2018)

tpax said:


> Games on the contrary have a positive impact because of the piracy, since people who pirated a game tend to buy it one way or another.



Tend to? Really? That sounds like a lie.

The argument is normally the other way that piracy isn't a lost sale because they wouldn't have bought it anyway.


----------



## tpax (Jan 5, 2018)

smf said:


> Tend to? Really? That sounds like a lie.
> 
> The argument is normally the other way that piracy isn't a lost sale because they wouldn't have bought it anyway.



That's a bullshit argument used by fat kids online. Read the study for full enclosure.


----------



## spiderman1216 (Jan 5, 2018)

tpax said:


> That's a bullshit argument used by fat kids online. Read the study for full enclosure.


What does fat kids have to do with piracy


----------



## tonyhhhh (Jan 5, 2018)

looks like its time to buy one soon .


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2018)

I really hope somebody will find a way to implement it in software for free. I like free stuff and open source- then others will also improve the code

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ploggy said:


> In my experience "Future Proof" is PR speak for update-able as in whatever Modchip they release can be updated to potentially counter any blocks Nintendo put in place.


Actually, some future proof stuff was announced on 34c3, so it could be legit. Theres some weird bug that depends on hardware...


----------



## Satangel (Jan 6, 2018)

tonyhhhh said:


> looks like its time to buy one soon .


Same, very curious to see how this turns out....


----------



## Rune (Jan 6, 2018)

tpax said:


> LOL you didn't ready the study, did you? The result of that study was, that movies and music are indeed affected by piracy since it has direct negative impact on sales. Games on the contrary have a positive impact because of the piracy, since people who pirated a game tend to buy it one way or another. They are not talking about consones where you can't pirate games, they are SPECIFICALLY talking about games that were pirated and then afterwards bought by the same individuals. Another aspect is the positive effect of hype which is a result of a certain game being pirated so often, that the popularity of that game increases on some media channels like internet boards, youtube etc., which leads to a higher demand for that game saleswise. You are not smarter than people for whom surveys are their bread and butter.


No, I didn't read _that_ study. But I've read plenty of studies and articles about this subject in general. Every time they talk about video game piracy, they're talking about PC games. The numbers and figures they use talk about things like PC cracks, Steam sales or the impact of Denuvo, etc. Members of the PC master race usually tend to have gaming rigs that cost them an arm and a leg, so they'd be willing to throw a little more money to legitimately purchase games. 
Then there's the home video game consoles. You can't hack your PS4 or Xbox One to pirate games (AFAIK). Pretty much any kind of exploit on previous gen consoles, usually restricted you from online play, which is most cases is the major selling point for any game. So both of these groups won't be affected by piracy so much, and that shows in the surveys.

But the issue in this thread isnt about those people. Its about Nintendo and handhelds. No one ever goes around surveying how many people have Luma installed on their 3DS or Henkaku on their Vita's. These are far more "underground" and rarely acknowledged in any kind of study that I've personally seen. These are the guys who do most of the pirating. Not PC users, not console users.
Notice how its these formats that also have things such as "NPS Browser" or "Wii U USB Helper". Software thats basically a sort of free itunes that lets you download and pirate ANY game with ease. Its people who use these that pirate on a large scale, and no one is counting these people. But I'm sure you ask Sony about their Vita sales or Nintendo about their Wii U sales, and you probably wont get a positive response.


----------



## SG6000 (Jan 7, 2018)

Even though the Switch is a success Nintendo have got some way to go before they can stop caring about potential piracy, and at least with this thing likely being a modchip it'll stay a small scale issue.

Personally speaking, there isn't enough of interest on the platform (only Mario Odessey really) or on the horizon for me to consider picking a Switch up.. but if a homebrew scene can begin to flourish - with the potential for highly optimised emulators and awesome system tools - that'll be something pretty damn nice. After all, I'd gotten bored of the 3DS until ironhax came around and made it relevant to me again.

Not sure if the Switch's curtailed access to its SD card (compared to on the 3ds) might be an issue for those eagerly awaiting having their PS1, Dreamcast and GC collections on hand for their daily commute so it'll be interesting to see how this will all play out.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2018)

SG6000 said:


> Even though the Switch is a success Nintendo have got some way to go before they can stop caring about potential piracy, and at least with this thing likely being a modchip it'll stay a small scale issue.
> 
> Personally speaking, there isn't enough of interest on the platform (only Mario Odessey really) or on the horizon for me to consider picking a Switch up.. but if a homebrew scene can begin to flourish - with the potential for highly optimised emulators and awesome system tools - that'll be something pretty damn nice. After all, I'd gotten bored of the 3DS until ironhax came around and made it relevant to me again.
> 
> Not sure if the Switch's curtailed access to its SD card (compared to on the 3ds) might be an issue for those eagerly awaiting having their PS1, Dreamcast and GC collections on hand for their daily commute so it'll be interesting to see how this will all play out.



But there's a flaw, see, when homebrew flourishes, most viable/exploitable systems will be gone off the shelves, and the new shipments of Switch consoles will be on newer firmware. Homebrew will be limited to a severely narrow band of exploitable firmware. Unless people can get homebrew on all firmware, people won't be buying Switch consoles for homebrew.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But there's a flaw, see, when homebrew flourishes, most viable/exploitable systems will be gone off the shelves, and the new shipments of Switch consoles will be on newer firmware. Homebrew will be limited to a severely narrow band of exploitable firmware. Unless people can get homebrew on all firmware, people won't be buying Switch consoles for homebrew.


Which is where this mod from TX comes in. Advertising homebrew for any cfw.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Which is where this mod from TX comes in. Advertising homebrew for any cfw.



Unfortunately, many people (myself included) don't have any soldering skills whatsoever. I will likely have to pay someone to do it. I sure as hell won't trust myself to solder a chip.


----------



## leerpsp (Jan 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Unfortunately, many people (myself included) don't have any soldering skills whatsoever. I will likely have to pay someone to do it. I sure as hell won't trust myself to solder a chip.


If it is like about 5 or less wires I can do that no problem but if its a chip chip then no way i'm doing that my self ether.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> If it is like about 5 or less wires I can do that no problem but if its a chip chip then no way i'm doing that my self ether.



Damned if we do, damned if we don't, it's either having a golden firmware or hardware mod, and I don't see that changing in the near future.


----------



## leerpsp (Jan 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Damned if we do, damned if we don't, it's either having a golden firmware or hardware mod, and I don't see that changing in the near future.


I May just send my switch and modchip in to some trusted person on this page to get it done but only if I see it and then don't trust my self doing it. I really would like it to replace the sd card slot but seeing as how it takes over before boot that is not going to happen.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 7, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> I May just send my switch and modchip in to some trusted person on this page to get it done but only if I see it and then don't trust my self doing it. I really would like it to replace the sd card slot but seeing as how it takes over before boot that is not going to happen.


At best it would be a module that attaches between the eMMC and the mainboard. At worst it will just be a chip with wires everywhere. I'm expecting something in between.


----------



## leerpsp (Jan 7, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> At best it would be a module that attaches between the eMMC and the mainboard. At worst it will just be a chip with wires everywhere. I'm expecting something in between.


Yep I can see that lol.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 7, 2018)

Lucky I have the materials and experience, only problem is I have shaky hands for small work in a console. Also I manage to have problems getting solder to actually stick to metal surfaces. Probably cheap solder and bad heat settings.


----------



## leerpsp (Jan 7, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Lucky I have the materials and experience, only problem is I have shaky hands for small work in a console. Also I manage to have problems getting solder to actually stick to metal surfaces. Probably cheap solder and bad heat settings.


That would be cheep solder I had the same problem when I felt like saving my on solder. So now I don't ever go cheep on solder anymore.


----------



## YuseiFD (Jan 7, 2018)

Very well, i stand corrected to the three people who replied to my post


----------



## Spider_Man (Jan 7, 2018)

natanelho said:


> I really hope somebody will find a way to implement it in software for free. I like free stuff and open source- then others will also improve the code
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


fat chance, Xecuter will highly likely release a chargeable product.

and then everyone will still love it, but then when the day comes that a free solution comes out everyone will then slate the shit out of it, like they are with 3DS flashcards.

this is why hackers dont bother releasing anything, because cheap bastards who want to pirate games rather than play them also demand these days that the method to allow you to pirate, should also be free.

yup your really going to sit in your spare time hacking a console, making an exploit, loaders to release to the public for free.

anyway i cant see this being future proof, regardless of nvida shield, im sure nintendo have seen this and have a counter measure in place.

remember when PS3 3.55 keys were leaked and everyone was like GAME OVER PS3 is now fully blown wide open..... queue Sony redoing all its keys and a new firmware update and has taken all these years to get another firmware exploited since 3.55.

im sure that nintendo will be able to not only detect and block this via a firmware update, but will also be able to do something that is based on the card, so both firmware and card run checks.

for anyone to claim a hack is future proof..... well time will tell, thats if anything even surfaces because didnt xecuture also claim to have had something in the works for the vita and nothing surfaced..


----------



## kinio_64 (Jan 7, 2018)

if this hack is somewhat similar to b9h, Nintendo will not be able to block it.
to block such a hack you need a new hardware revision and it looks like a Nintendo switch is build on top  of the exact same nVidia chip as in tablets and android box's.
and if this is the case, then this is not actually a hack but a backdoor left by nvidia for its developers, tech support or quality testers in the factory.
to remove that kind of backdoor they would need to redesign part of the chip and i can see nvidia paying off Nintendo and telling them to f**k off with their toy sooner then doing all this work.


----------



## Zonark (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks like a prep for an April fools joke


----------



## duckgoonsprite (Jan 8, 2018)

Just my two cents:

TX stepping in is a boost for softmod. The only tools hackers have to work ish out with is PegaSwitch, and that's not even close to Stage 2 bootloader control. They've obviously sat on this, like qluto said to shut down Hex. This is a net gain for softmodding even if it isn't a softmod. If you can't see that idk what to tell you.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 9, 2018)

What exactly is it about that makes it future-proof?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 9, 2018)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> What exactly is it about that makes it future-proof?


Being a hardware mod, it's more difficult for Nintendo to fix, since that would require them to do a whole revision of the Switch's hardware to fix it, meaning $$$.
Certainly not something a simple update patch can fix.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 9, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Being a hardware mod, it's more difficult for Nintendo to fix, since that would require them to do a whole revision of the Switch's hardware to fix it, meaning $$$.
> Certainly not something a simple update patch can fix.


Ah, that explains it, thanks.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 10, 2018)

RGH anyone? ;D


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 10, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> If it is like about 5 or less wires I can do that no problem but if its a chip chip then no way i'm doing that my self ether.


 Xecuter are known for their solderless and quick solder solutions.. no one knows what the requirements for this mod will be yet, don’t give up hope so easily. But, I learnt all my soldering skills from installing chips in Ps2s and Xboxes. Xecuter were always the easiest!!!


----------



## noX1609 (Mar 6, 2018)

That all sounds great! When the modchip is released and works well i‘m going to buy a switch too.
Also microSD Cards get cheaper and cheaper so you can store a lot of games without spending a lot of money for a larger space.
Really looking forward to the release


----------



## Jayro (Mar 6, 2018)

noX1609 said:


> That all sounds great! When the modchip is released and works well i‘m going to buy a switch too.
> Also microSD Cards get cheaper and cheaper so you can store a lot of games without spending a lot of money for a larger space.
> Really looking forward to the release


Yeah, if unpatchable piracy ever comes to the Switch, I'm investing in a 400GB card for sure.


----------



## Dominator211 (Mar 9, 2018)

noX1609 said:


> That all sounds great! When the modchip is released and works well i‘m going to buy a switch too.
> Also microSD Cards get cheaper and cheaper so you can store a lot of games without spending a lot of money for a larger space.
> Really looking forward to the release


thats if there is one


----------

